# Eldest Knitter/crocheter on KP



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

So who's the oldest knitter/crocheter on this forum? I'm chiming in at the young age of 70. Bet there are many knitters much older than me on this forum. Wonder if anyone is 100+ years of age and still knitting and sharing their wealth of knitting knowledge with us. If so, Thank You. Ages please?? You. Patricia


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

I am also 70. Do knit and crochet.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am a mear child at 55 yrs of age. :wink:


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Going into my teen years at 61!


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I run a swap group and one of our members owns up to being 80. I suspect a couple might be 70+ but it's not obligatory to divulge your age so I am only guessing. I am 44. I think you will get some interesting replies to this topic. Regards from Farnborough,Kent UK (sunny here today, hurrah!)


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm interested in how many young knitters we have.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

I will never be older than 9. Each year I add the digits in my age until I get to a single digit.
This year I'm going to be 6


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

A mere youngster at 50 here


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

I am almost 45 still a young'un on here lol.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

51 here, I like to tell people that I am old enough to know better but to young to care!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I am 67 and dont mind who knows .....consider the alternative!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

This topic comes up every so often. Last time our eldest was mid 90's. I'm 48


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Just a wee baby of 52.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Isn't it a well-known fact that knitting extends life expectancy?


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I will be 45 on September 18, so I guess I don't qualify as oldest.


----------



## ATalbert25 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well I am definitely a baby still......23  All of my friends say I am the oldest young person they know though because I knit, crochet, scrapbook, quilt, etc.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> I'm interested in how many young knitters we have.


That would depend on what your qualifying as young?????


----------



## hotrodgrandma (May 3, 2012)

I'm 75. I knit and crochet for my grandchildren and great grandchildren


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

btibbs70 said:


> I will never be older than 9. Each year I add the digits in my age until I get to a single digit.
> This year I'm going to be 6


I like that. using your method then I am a young 8 (5+3). I keep telling my oldest that I am only 29 and he is never going to be older than 9. :-D


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

tintin63 said:


> MaryMargaret said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested in how many young knitters we have.
> ...


Well, I really meant "under 35" I guess. However, I continued to feel that I was young until about 65! Now I'm 70 so have changed to thinking of myself as "middle-aged."


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Ferretmom said:


> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> > I will never be older than 9. Each year I add the digits in my age until I get to a single digit.
> ...


Just say "I was a child bride."


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

75 here-soon to be 76

:lol:


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm 48, remember the song "late December back in '63, oh what a night? Thats's when i was born, late December back in '63.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sallyannie said:


> I'm 48, remember the song "late December back in '63, oh what a night? Thats's when i was born, late December back in '63.


I've had that song sung to me a few times too. I'm 48 too 25/12


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

tintin63 said:


> Sallyannie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 48, remember the song "late December back in '63, oh what a night? Thats's when i was born, late December back in '63.
> ...


Oh wow, I'm just 2 days older than you, born on 23/12. Dare I say we are both 50 next year!


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just turned 76


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sallyannie said:


> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> > Sallyannie said:
> ...


I turn 50 and celebrate my 30th anniversary in the same month.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am 81 in August -- never worried about my age - still don't. I am just fortunate to have reasonable health, my husband of 57 years and my art and knitting - crochet. Who can ask for more than that at 81? Shirley


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I am a mere Spring Chicken at 71, and am never going to grow up. Peter Pan and I have a lot in common.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

i am 50!!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am 81 in August -- never worried about my age - still don't. I am just fortunate to have reasonable health, my husband of 57 years and my art and knitting - crochet. Who can ask for more than that at 81? Shirley


You rock Shirley! You are an inspiration to me and make me smile. I always like to read your posts and helpful tips. "Keep on truckin." Patricia


----------



## Marm (Apr 27, 2012)

I will be 75 next BD. Have been knitting/crochet since 8 years old. Live in central NJ. Big hello to every one on KP


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Well I have gone from catching bullfrogs to playing leapfrog to now just plain frogging! croak is a familiar word in my knitting basket!!!


----------



## ingrambead (May 24, 2011)

I'll be 65 on June 6th. I did learn to knit at age 9 so I've been at it for a while usually knitting for kids and grandkids. Lately I've been knitting lace shawls for me. It's about time.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

55 on Thursday, yikes!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

57 in July
Happy Birthday, Katsch!


----------



## Irma dee (Feb 15, 2012)

Most likely someone is Older than I..Birthday in early Now I am 86..hav sisters..84yrs.. 81yrs.& 76yrs that is in yrs....However I am by far youngest in activity & busy going to ball games gardening etc..Someone mentioned a young bride..Guilty also.


----------



## Irma dee (Feb 15, 2012)

P S..typing not my best b"day early May


----------



## ruthe (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm 85 and still knitting. I knit baby sweaters, caps, and bootees for Bundles of Love. I have made almost 100 sets the last year. I used to crochet, but it bothers my wrist now, so I just knit.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

71 ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Collectively together we are make a couple of centuries old!!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I am 74 Yrs. Old and never hid my age. My brain thinks I am 21 ,but the body don't.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was 6yrs.. Old and crocheting too. Do I win, I said I was 74 Yrs. Old.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

I have just turned a young 58!


----------



## Moisiline (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm celebrating me 87th birthday this coming Saturaday.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

dang, I feel like I am 120 or so. fibro is kicking my rear end. If I were to live that long I would not run out of yarn tho. That is one happy thought for me. Oh, I am 71 for a few more months.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Irma dee said:


> Most likely someone is Older than I..Birthday in early Now I am 86..hav sisters..84yrs.. 81yrs.& 76yrs that is in yrs....However I am by far youngest in activity & busy going to ball games gardening etc..Someone mentioned a young bride..Guilty also.


So far, I think you are the oldest. Hope this topic generates lots of replies. I think we have lots of Oldies but Goodies on this forum.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Back when my youngest son was little ( he is now 30 ) he would tell other children " My mum is 56 " I had no idea where he got that figure from and there was no convincing him otherwise. When he wished me happy birthday last month I responded with " I have finally caught up with my age this year ".


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the nice words Patricia --- I love contributing to this forum and reading about all the wonderful members. 

It is nice to be able to share different things with other people and hopefully, learn a few things while I am at it. 

Shirley


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

good to see you shirley, i'm still young in mind anyway 65 in aug
HAPPY BIRTH DAY 
to all


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Have a wonderful birthday, Moisilene!


----------



## meebo1 (May 10, 2012)

Approaching 6(0)though some days I feel like 90, and then on others I act like a 6 year old


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

60


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am 81 in August -- never worried about my age - still don't. I am just fortunate to have reasonable health, my husband of 57 years and my art and knitting - crochet. Who can ask for more than that at 81? Shirley


I wish I would be you some day...

38 now, for the record.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

59 in a couple weeks. How did I get here so quick?


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll be 66 in July


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

72 here.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll be 74 in August. It's a good thing I live behind my face, since in my mind I'm still in my thirties (or teens). It's always a surprise to remember my age.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm 65 although I sometimes feel like I'm ironage!!! LOL !!!


Pleclerrc said:


> So who's the oldest knitter/crocheter on this forum? I'm chiming in at the young age of 70. Bet there are many knitters much older than me on this forum. Wonder if anyone is 100+ years of age and still knitting and sharing their wealth of knitting knowledge with us. If so, Thank You. Ages please?? You. Patricia


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

Only 55 and in good company here.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I always tell my grand and great grands,i'm as old as my wee finger and a bit older than my teeth,that keeps their minds active heehee.


----------



## kinale (Dec 27, 2011)

I`m in my very late 70`s and have been knitting for over 65 years always some WIP`s


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

I'll be 75 June 1st; hence my name. I knit, crochet, sew, teach painting and do woodwork on the side. But, I know I won't be the oldest.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I am 76 ,be 77 in November


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow isn't that a great attitude! My Mom always said that each decade is better than the last. She lived to 92. Me, I'm 61.


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

Well, you beat me Roseknit.... is Altemonte Springs on the east or west coast? I am on the west coast, getting ready to head up to Pa. for the summer tho.


----------



## Bige01923 (Mar 30, 2012)

I am 71 and have been doing needle work since I was about 8 yrs.old. My Dear Aunt taught me. I also still have vintage books that I still use that date back to 1940's. I Love this forum. I read it everyday.
Thanks E


----------



## 2xnonna (Mar 11, 2012)

Will be a young 58 in July


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I am 73 next month .Kitting embroidery crochet and cross stitch still enjoyed immensely .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have reached the age of agelessness. That was my answer when someone recently asked me my age and I refused to tell them. It comes to a point when citing more years only reinforces the idea that one is getting old. I prefer to think of myself at ages when I felt most energized and passionate and my body worked with gusto. So being ageless is who I am.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have reached the age of agelessness. That was my answer when someone recently asked me my age and I refused to tell them. It comes to a point when citing more years only reinforces the idea that one is getting old. I prefer to think of myself at ages when I felt most energized and passionate and my body worked with gusto. So being ageless is who I am.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I'm 63.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm a youngster at 51. Love to crochet and sew.


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

Who Cares??????????????? Are we speaking of mentally or physically???? I just never got past 16 mentally LOL but physically I will be 83 in December. Still doing everything. Had my annual physical yesterday and am in fine shape (for my age) The doctor always adds this little bit of information. Sooooooo on to another great year.


----------



## popsycal (Mar 27, 2012)

I am a young 70yr old too, I am enjoying reading all the different discussions only wished there was more time in my day. Just found Knit Pro needles in my hobby shop and I am enjoying using them.
popsycal


----------



## caniche (May 13, 2012)

I shall hit 85 on the 15th of June. Started knitting in the 1930's and HATED it. This was in a village school in Switzerland. Sex discrimination was the rule. Boys were taught higher maths, algebra and geometry, while girls were made to attend knitting, sewing and cooking classes.
I loved algebra, but was condemned to knit l-o-n-g black woollen stockings. We had to take the wretched things home and do homework! Luckily had a grandmother who was a great knitter! I really blotted my copybook when the teacher (an elderly spinster) scolded me and said "What will your husband say, if you can't even knit a pair of stockings?" and I replied "If he can't buy me silk stockings, I won't marry him!". Obviously this was before nylons!
My biggest punishment at home was to be banished into a corner and knit for half an hour! Agony!! I'd much rather
do the dishes, wash up the kitchen floor, pull weeds or even clean out the rabbit hutches. 
My mother nearly fainted when at about 17 years of age I announced that I was going to know myself a pullover. I have been knitting (voluntarily) ever since. Started specialising in designing original Aran pullovers. I bought lots of esoteric pattern books, adapted patterns, knitted swatches etc. The most difficult thing is that patterns have different numbers of rows for repeats. So if you design a pullover that has an 18-row repeat for the front panel, want three narrow side panels with a 4-row, 10-row and 
6-row repeat, it really does take a lot of figuring. My daughter wore one of my pullovers, when she visited a rather exclusive knitting shop in the US. The proprietor was apparently so impressed, that she wanted to sign me on as designer for the shop! If only my ex-knitting teacher
could have known!!


----------



## jonan (Feb 5, 2012)

I go to a craft group and our oldest knitter is ruby and she is 94


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

59 here and only knitting for about 6 months so I have lots of catching up to do.


----------



## beechwood (Apr 8, 2011)

When this topic came up before I confessed to being 90 last September. I read KP every day and "listen" to all the chat at the tea-party. I'm still knkitting and, before sitting down here with my mid-morning cup of coffee today, I blocked a lacy scarf I finished yesterday. I have GipsyCream's teddy bear pattern and am considering tackling that but need to order the yarn. I made "Touchdown" scarves for 4 assorted children and grand-children last Christmas and have started one of another four.


----------



## jonan (Feb 5, 2012)

I go to craft group and our oldest knitter is Ruby she is 94


----------



## Ina (May 8, 2011)

I'm 68-but loving it !


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

77 here and yes thats me in the picture....30 years ago. My mother always said to put my best face forward....or was that foot? LOL


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

A perfect answer and absolutely correct - each and every one of us is ageless - we are quite simply ... peerless in every way!!! You all ROCK! Each and Every single one of you lovely ladies xxxxxx


tamarque said:


> I have reached the age of agelessness. That was my answer when someone recently asked me my age and I refused to tell them. It comes to a point when citing more years only reinforces the idea that one is getting old. I prefer to think of myself at ages when I felt most energized and passionate and my body worked with gusto. So being ageless is who I am.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

I think that I am in the middle.I will be 43 on June 15th.


----------



## Gmaj (Nov 19, 2011)

77 today


----------



## susieba (Apr 30, 2012)

I will be 74 the end of June. Started knitting 3 years ago and am going stong!!!


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

64 and counting (hopefully many, many more)  So much knitting to do....


----------



## drdi (Sep 16, 2011)

My mom got me started in this forum. She taught me to knit when I was 12. She will kill me for telling you this, but she is 83 and reads KP every day.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

77


----------



## Pauline the Kiwi (May 23, 2012)

I'm a new comer to your forum. Live in New Zealand. I'm 72, retired and knit for Beanies for Babies. Have knitted 210 beanies so far this year. Really enjoying your comments etc. Best wishes to all


----------



## debifufu (Feb 22, 2012)

54 going on 14...... most days anyway!


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

74, but who's counting?


----------



## greatgram (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm 82 - have been knitting since I was 10 or 11 - have a great-grandaughter who is 11 and learning.


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

hi i am 53 be 54 in august still young and love knitting and cross stitch


----------



## zonacolleen (Feb 1, 2011)

I will be 87 in August. I grew up on a dairy farm and hand milked many cows so wasn't doing things like knitting, crochet, all that. My father came to Iowa in a covered wagon in 1872 and I am the youngest of seven (one brother still living). Plowing with a team of horses, herding cattle during the real Depression, mowing hay, plus many other duties on a farm gave me a real work ethic which has been very good to me.





















I was private secretary to a college president (been retired for 22 years) and one day one of the secretaries showed some handwork she had done. That got me to thinking that I probably could do that. So I took adult classes locally and learned to knit, crochet, etc. I am left handed so you lefties know what problems can jump up while doing these things. I also do hardanger, carve wooden items, calligraphy, sew, quilt, paint -- you name it. The stinger in all this is that I have five granddaughters and not one of them cares for handwork. However, I was in my 40's before I began all of these things. People tell me I am talented .. NO .. one just has to take the time to learn how and then they have a lifetime of assorted hobbies and it also keeps the mind clear when you can sit down and relax and make something useful at the same time.

All of you knitters are crocheters teach me so much! Thanks -- and have a good day!


----------



## katlvr.74 (Apr 10, 2011)

I tuned in to 75 in Feb. Am almost finished a christmas stocking for a GGD. 2 more to go.


----------



## alenemcintire (May 8, 2011)

74 is the magic age.


----------



## knittylady (Jun 12, 2011)

I just turned 75


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

58 Learned knitting, sewing, crocheting, embroidery when I was around 10 or so from my grandmother. Hated the knitting but learned the basics. In 2006 I wanted to learn it again, now I can't stop. Absolutley love it. I had to keep my hands busy when we travel long distances. Also, I will make 40 years married to the same man in December. ( I was a child bride).These days that is an accomplishment. Now that is a question. How long have you been married to the same man?


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

just a youngin at 48 come this 31th to those of my elders you go knitters/crocheters


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

junel said:


> I'll be 75 June 1st; hence my name. I knit, crochet, sew, teach painting and do woodwork on the side. But, I know I won't be the oldest.


Hiya from another June, but I was born in December! Everyone asks if I was born in June. I asked my mom why she named me June and she said I was named after her cousin. I think she named me after the actress June Allyson as my maiden name was Allison. I got teased a lot as a kid in the 60's. Oh, and I am 61.

June


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> I am a mear child at 55 yrs of age. :wink:


Ditto for me. But have been knitting for almost 50years.


----------



## 25789 (Jun 24, 2011)

I will be 76 this August. My grandmother taught me to knit when I was 8 years old. I almost always have knitting needles in my hand whenever I'm sitting down. Once Christmas is over, I start knitting for next year. This is such an informative website. My latest thing is Entrelac. It looks much more difficult than it is and I love it. 
My morning ritual is to drink my cup of coffee while I read the latest postings, look at all the pics of what you ladies (and men) have accomplished so far, check out all the links you so kindly provide and the chit chat.  You almost always start my day off with a smile.
Carol


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Peggy Groves said:


> 58 Learned knitting, sewing, crocheting, embroidery when I was around 10 or so from my grandmother. Hated the knitting but learned the basics. In 2006 I wanted to learn it again, now I can't stop. Absolutley love it. I had to keep my hands busy when we travel long distances. Also, I will make 40 years married to the same man in December. ( I was a child bride).These days that is an accomplishment. Now that is a question. How long have you been married to the same man?


Been married 41 years to the same loving man. I was 20 and he just turned 22.


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

59 and happy, married 34 yrs, 4 kids and 4 granddaughters.


----------



## BettyJ591 (Nov 28, 2011)

i WILL BE 82 IN August and still crochet and knit....Learned to knit in the late 30 earl 40 We knit squares to be made into afghans and also knit socks and scarfes for the men in uniform.


----------



## GANDY (Oct 27, 2011)

At 92 years, am well on my way to 100 -----never mind the + am already tired......take NO MEDICATIONS - that stuff will kill ya.!!!!!

GANDY


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

Probably no the oldest. will be 77 June 6th 2012


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

zonacolleen said:


> I will be 87 in August. I grew up on a dairy farm and hand milked many cows so wasn't doing things like knitting, crochet, all that. My father came to Iowa in a covered wagon in 1872 and I am the youngest of seven (one brother still living). Plowing with a team of horses, herding cattle during the real Depression, mowing hay, plus many other duties on a farm gave me a real work ethic which has been very good to me.
> =========================================
> I am 6 years behind you, and it is nice to hear about your life when you were young. I remember growing up without TV's, we never had a car until I was 30, we walked everywhere. There were electric street cars on tracks throughout the city, we ice skated in community rinks with a pot bellied stove in the center of the room (wonder how we avoided a fire, or someone being burned). We went to drive- in theaters when I was a teen ager.
> Actually they lasted while my children were young. We would make a bed in the back seat and the four of us would go -- the speakers sat on the window.
> ...


----------



## greatgram (Jun 28, 2011)

65 years in Sept. - Amazing - even to us.


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

Probably not the oldest. will be 77 June 6th 2012


----------



## Gerrie43 (Nov 19, 2011)

I am chiming in at 68 years, a mere youngster at heart, but the body sure started creaking earlier. It lets me stay parked longer with the sticks & yarn.


----------



## 22justknit (May 23, 2012)

I am 80 years old and started a group of volunteers at my church, knitting for the needy and our soldiers overseas.


----------



## Jennieh (Apr 29, 2012)

Gmaj said:


> 77 today


Happy Birthday Gmaj!!! 

Im new here and a wee youngun at 50 :-D


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

60 and grey haired since 20's, raising my adopted 15 year old teen son keeps one young!


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Be proud of her sweetie - she's a star!


drdi said:


> My mom got me started in this forum. She taught me to knit when I was 12. She will kill me for telling you this, but she is 83 and reads KP every day.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

57 years young


----------



## wickn34 (May 13, 2011)

77 years here.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

You are so cute, I love the medication remark. It is so true


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

I am 58 (last week) but sometimes I feel I could be the oldest person on this earth!!


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

I am 71. I am hoping we find out that we have someone who is over the century - I am sure knitting and crocheting helps!


----------



## Gram687 (May 23, 2012)

Hi, I've been lurking for a long time. Enjoying all the interesting things and lovely people on KP. Just thought I'd chime in now. I'll be 83 in August and still enjoying knitting and all my other crafts. Just afraid I won't have enough time to do all the things I would like to do.


----------



## Merrywitch (Feb 20, 2012)

Unfortunately nobody can beat me !! (76 coming up) Can crochet, but not really into it - recently came back to knitting as my first love.

Just looked at an earlier post - yes I was beaten, fortunately !! I've got so many crafting things to do - as well as being inspired by other people's ideas, have lots of my own - I really hope for many years ahead, but am looking for a chunky knitting machine at the moment, as I keep going so long at a time hand-knitting, that I'm getting rather creaky finger-wise !
Whoopee !!! I see now, I'm only a baby !!!


----------



## emandskysmom (Nov 13, 2011)

I am 42


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

So far Gandy is the Queen! congratulations Gandy - love your attitude! Anyone else in their nineties? That is wonderful. Shirley


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I am sure I am not the oldest, just older, 84 till December. Been knitting all my life.

Carol J.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm just 64 years old, but will have been knitting for 60 years come this Christmas. I taught myself to crochet when I was 19 years old, so that is nearly 46 years for that.
Leonora


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just realized we are in the main forum and I think we should be in the 
General Chit chat forum. I would not have written such a long post if I had realized it. Sorry about that. Shirley


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Finishing up 74 come August ...


----------



## lilsis (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm celebrating my 52nd Bday TODAY !! Just started crocheting last fall - LOVE it!! =)


----------



## masack1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I am 78 and going strong!


----------



## tawney (Jan 7, 2012)

I am 83 & still going


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL ... you're funny and talented, too!!

I like respecting my elders. {{{Gandy}}}



GANDY said:


> At 92 years, am well on my way to 100 -----never mind the + am already tired......take NO MEDICATIONS - that stuff will kill ya.!!!!!
> 
> GANDY


----------



## heloro (Nov 4, 2011)

I am 72


----------



## marcoll (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm almost 85 years old.


----------



## Alcyone (May 23, 2012)

80 and hope to keep knitting. Read this forum every day and though I've been knitting since the 1940's I'm still learning.


----------



## humdmama (Jul 30, 2011)

Next month I will be 78 and I have been knitting since I was 12. There is so many patterns I need to do and this digest keeps giving me more, waaaaa.


----------



## Bolwarra (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi I am 55 and been knitting since I was 9. I've got a lot of good years left yet . I wonder how many balls of wool I can knit between now and whenever.Any way I never stop,who wants to anyway. Just keep having fun. Linda


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

I'll be 73 on Sept. 22nd. I'm sure I'm not the oldest. Good
question.


----------



## gr8dane (Apr 20, 2012)

I was 80 in Jan. Do mostly charity knitting, shawls, lap robes and blankets for childrens hospital. Bought the pattern for the cute bear, going to make it soon.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm 53 years young and started knitting 4 years ago. I'm counting on plenty of years to catch up!


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I will be 59 on june 1st, a mere youngster xx


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

zonacolleen said:


> I will be 87 in August. I grew up on a dairy farm and hand milked many cows so wasn't doing things like knitting, crochet, all that. My father came to Iowa in a covered wagon in 1872 and I am the youngest of seven (one brother still living). Plowing with a team of horses, herding cattle during the real Depression, mowing hay, plus many other duties on a farm gave me a real work ethic which has been very good to me.
> ...
> I was private secretary to a college president (been retired for 22 years) and one day one of the secretaries showed some handwork she had done. That got me to thinking that I probably could do that. So I took adult classes locally and learned to knit, crochet, etc. I am left handed so you lefties know what problems can jump up while doing these things. I also do hardanger, carve wooden items, calligraphy, sew, quilt, paint -- you name it. The stinger in all this is that I have five granddaughters and not one of them cares for handwork. However, I was in my 40's before I began all of these things. People tell me I am talented .. NO .. one just has to take the time to learn how and then they have a lifetime of assorted hobbies and it also keeps the mind clear when you can sit down and relax and make something useful at the same time.
> 
> All of you knitters are crocheters teach me so much! Thanks -- and have a good day!


Wow...


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pleclerrc said:


> So who's the oldest knitter/crocheter on this forum? I'm chiming in at the young age of 70. Bet there are many knitters much older than me on this forum. Wonder if anyone is 100+ years of age and still knitting and sharing their wealth of knitting knowledge with us. If so, Thank You. Ages please?? You. Patricia


74


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I am 70 & I don't feel old so, I guess I'm not!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I like btibbs70's way of thinking, in which case I will be 1 this year. Although technically I will be 55. Still a tweenie.


----------



## Pattyjoyce (Apr 27, 2012)

I am 76 & have been knitting since I taught myself at age 17. I knit a lot. I've made over 500 pairs of sox. Countless sweaters too.


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

What a great attitude....a great role model!


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

I am 82. Still spinning,(mainly from the fleece) dyeing, weaving,knitting,and keeping those fingers moving! I love fiber and textiles. There is so much to do and I would rather "play" than work. I love this site.....Such a lot of good people.


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

I will be 45 in late July. I only hope to still be learning and knitting/crocheting many years from now. 
Bobbie


----------



## Pattyjoyce (Apr 27, 2012)

Good for you! I hope to be knitting at 82 also.


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday....I hope you will be blessed with many more!


----------



## Pattyjoyce (Apr 27, 2012)

Good for you! I hope to be knitting at 82 also.


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

I'm 80 and going strong--if a bit more slowly! But I, too, would like to know about the younger knitters. I was so delighted when my granddaughter began knitting. She's now turning out things that look better than mine do!


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Knitter forever said:


> I am 74 Yrs. Old and never hid my age. My brain thinks I am 21 ,but the body don't.


AMEN TO THAT !


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thats my birthday too... but I'll be 56, 


AvonelleRed said:


> I will be 45 on September 18, so I guess I don't qualify as oldest.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I am late July also the 29th


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I will be 91 in July. Been knitting since the age of 7, and still have all my marbles, too, thank goodness!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

81. Mostly knitting socks and hats and the occasional kid's sweater. . Joan 8060


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

81. Mostly knitting socks and hats and the occasional kid's sweater. . Joan 8060


----------



## susiebearsie (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm 60 so just a adolescent! I may grow old, but I'll never grow up!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

58 here


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I've loved reading all these and some of the stories are amazing especially travelling in a covered wagon! Wow! As a kid in England in the 1950s (and being a tomboy) all we played was cowboys and Indians and pioneers conquering the West. And I'm still a Western films fan. Magnificent Seven, High Noon etc and Texas John Slaughter at Saturday morning pictures where we booed the kissing scenes.

I'm 19 in my mind, over 80 first thing in the morning getting out of bed and over 100 when I listen to my children. In fact I'm 63, still working full time and most of the time I feel quite young (though the memory is going!). I started knitting when I was four and knitted on and off as a child. I took it up again when the children were little and then again last year when I joined KP. I spend my lunch hour looking at all the posts and do admire you all, not only for your knitting skills but for your IT skills. I work in IT and struggled to upload my first photo! None of my relatives over 80 would dream of using a computer and here are all you lot using them all the time. I'm definitely going to keep knitting cos it obviously keeps you young at heart!

Luv you all and so appreciate all your help and encouragement 

Lynda xxx


----------



## hannatrip (Sep 26, 2011)

I am a young 58!


----------



## enid (Aug 25, 2011)

I am 73, but I belong to a charity knitting group and many of the ladies are over 80 and are very good knitters, most of them originally from England and are now widows. It is a life saver for some of them to take up knitting again and have some fun. It is good to see there are young knitters too.


----------



## transplant (Apr 9, 2012)

65


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Pleclerrc said:


> So who's the oldest knitter/crocheter on this forum? I'm chiming in at the young age of 70. Bet there are many knitters much older than me on this forum. Wonder if anyone is 100+ years of age and still knitting and sharing their wealth of knitting knowledge with us. If so, Thank You. Ages please?? You. Patricia


According to my birth certificate I'm 78. That can't be right.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm 59 and proud of it... Age is just a number.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I am 46 and just started knitting last year. I tried crocheting its not as easy for me as knitting. I have done cross stitch for since my teens and sewing. I remember when I was in third grade my mom was trying to learn to knit and I remember "playing" with the needles and getting the cast on done and then not knowing what to do next. OH how I wish I had bugged someone then to teach me what I know now and love to do!


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

65 next in two weeks.


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

We had this subject last year and I won it. I am now 87 -- been knitting since I was 8. But now I see we have a new winner -- Gandi. Good going girl!!!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

caniche said:


> "If he can't buy me silk stockings, I won't marry him!".


Caniche you crack me up! 
Math was far from my best subject in school. I went on to get a BS in Art (Fibers Concentration)and it's funny, but the more I weave or knit, the better I get at math; and the better I get at math, the more creative I can be in my fiber arts . . . .
My grandmother (from Ireland) was a knitter, my Father was an engineer. I've been doing some type of fiber arts since I was 6yrs old (I'm 51) and now my son's majoring in Mechanical and Aerospace Engineering. Life is a curious thing.
I imagine your talent for math is in part, what makes you so good at designing. I'm sure I speak for more than just myself when I say that we'd love to see some of your designs.
Are any of your patterns published? Sounds like it'd be quite a collection (and one I'd love to have).
Namaste,
Jeanne


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Gmaj said:


> 77 today


Happy Birthday


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm 60 years old. My Nana taught me how to knit when I was 5. She was incredible and was still making Afghans in her 90's. She passed at 97. One of my sisters a niece my two daughters and myself always say that we come by our yarn hoarding through family tradition.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I come in with a birthday on June 1 as 58


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Peggy Groves said:


> 58 Learned knitting, sewing, crocheting, embroidery when I was around 10 or so from my grandmother. Hated the knitting but learned the basics. In 2006 I wanted to learn it again, now I can't stop. Absolutley love it. I had to keep my hands busy when we travel long distances. Also, I will make 40 years married to the same man in December. ( I was a child bride).These days that is an accomplishment. Now that is a question. How long have you been married to the same man?


56 years May 27


----------



## Ruby's rose (Mar 15, 2012)

I am 75 and I am sure I am not the oldest. Been knitting since I was about 12 or 13.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

patty1 said:


> You are so cute, I love the medication remark. It is so true


I agree! I fight with my doctor all the time..he wants to push diabetic and statin drugs on me..I say NO WAY!
Diet and exercise...somewhat! lol

June


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll be 75 in July and still lovin in


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm 61 and have knit since I was 8 yrs old.... ok played with yarn back then! haha


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm 66. I learned to crochet when I was a child, but I never did anything with it. I learned to knit when I was 27 or 28 and I haven't stopped since. I also began crocheting then as well. I am knitting the same toys for my great grandchildren that I knitted for my children.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'm 64 on the 31st next week. Aaargh. My 27 year old is more mature than me!

Haven't succeeded in teaching my kids to knit:-(


----------



## Angela Kay (Mar 19, 2012)

Pleclerrc said:


> So who's the oldest knitter/crocheter on this forum? I'm chiming in at the young age of 70. Bet there are many knitters much older than me on this forum. Wonder if anyone is 100+ years of age and still knitting and sharing their wealth of knitting knowledge with us. If so, Thank You. Ages please?? You. Patricia


 :evil: My sister annie k might pull my ears for telling, but I will do it anyway. She is 77 year young. Still spry and plucky like a spring chicken.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gmaj said:


> 77 today


Happy Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## fyll (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll be 84 in August. My mother showed me how to knit when I was 6 or 7 but I didn't really do any knitting until I was 22 and expecting my 1st baby. Since then I have knitted awhile, then sewed a lot, then knitted awhile, then made oodles of quilts and now am back to knitting again. The girls in my family all get knitted items for Christmas. this years Christmas gifts are almost finished...


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> I will never be older than 9. Each year I add the digits in my age until I get to a single digit.
> This year I'm going to be 6


I like the way you do math!


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm 67+. I knit and crochet but love knitting the best! :-D :-D


----------



## ahellerbee (Mar 16, 2011)

78 and still going.


----------



## Joni L. (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm older than most...I'm 79 and doing more knitting and crocheting plus machine knitting than ever.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Gmaj said:


> 77 today


Happy Birthday!


----------



## nanswoolies (Apr 30, 2011)

I am 62 and have been knitting and crocheting for 55 years. Been married for 40 1/2 years. I plan to live until 200 so I can knit up all my yarn and do everything I want to do!

Renate


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm 65 work part time and considered a senior citizen. My mother is a senior citizen not me. She is 86.


----------



## Scarlotta (Dec 2, 2011)

Nearly 74.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Gmaj said:


> 77 today


Happy birthday!!!!!!! I hope you have many more!!!!


----------



## rosiebear (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll be 85 on June 22. Still going strong. Will post my first Hugable bear on the 31st along with all you younguns!


----------



## Knitpurple (Oct 23, 2011)

Young 60


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Close to leaving 68. I knit and crochet, but I prefer knitting.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I will be 63, August 18th... mentally I am more in the 8 to 12 bracket, love to play with Lego's and fly kites... watch for rainbows after the afternoon showers.. Physically I am 112... but I do what I can and really do my best to enjoy life!! I just started knitting again after putting it away years ago, even then I was just a beginner, self taught with the how to books.


----------



## vmmartin (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm 77 and crocheting strong as I have children and grandchildren who always want me to make something for them. I have knitted some but would rather crochet as I think it goes faster.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

71 - next month we have our 50th anniversary - my best friends are all about 20 years younger than I am.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm 50


----------



## Auntviz (Jun 30, 2011)

I am 80,working full time as a bookkeeper/receptionist,and have been knitting and sewing since I was 9. When I was college age, I remember that it was not nearly as easy to find supplies as it is now. I always wanted to learn to tat, because a girl who lived in my dorm carried her thread around in her pocket and tatted anywhere she was, and I thought that was really cool.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

68 and counting...


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I am 64. Mama taught me to knit and to crochet when I was in high school. I have knit and crocheted many items since then. The favorite thing I liked to make was a granny afghan. Mama is a young 91 and she still knits and crochets.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

I am with you Shirley. Age does not matter as long as you feel good and can still work the needles. I am 68 and will be 69 in a few weeks. Don't feel it though.


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

:lol:I am 84 in August and knitting up a storm every day and have been since I was 7 years old. I am still learning a lot of "neat stuff" from this wonderful KP Letter. Thanks again KPers.
Barb


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm 62 and have been knitting for about 50 years - learned to knit from a learn to knit kit I got from the Sears catalog. I was 12 and had saved my allowance for it.


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

79 here. Been knitting 70 years.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> I run a swap group and one of our members owns up to being 80. I suspect a couple might be 70+ but it's not obligatory to divulge your age so I am only guessing. I am 44. I think you will get some interesting replies to this topic. Regards from Farnborough,Kent UK (sunny here today, hurrah!)


OH! You're a baby!! I'm turning 64 in July.


----------



## janicebell (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm a mere babe at 60.
Janice in Massachusetts


----------



## LadyWhoLikesButterflies (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello fellow Gemini. I will be 62 on June 3. Have a BFF who will be 57 on June 5. I've been crocheting since the nuns taught me at age 9. :-D


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

I just turned 75 and have been knitting/crocheting since I was 8. My great aunt taught me and I'm glad she did. It's a great past time and you end up with nice things. I have learned a lot from KP. I'm sure my fingers would be crippled up with arthritis if I didn't K and C.


----------



## pashunknit (Aug 3, 2011)

So far, I have everyone here beat! I'm 72 (pushing 73 really hard!) My mom taught me to knit at around 6 years old. Left it for a few years to do crossstitch and some needlepoint, but "came back" maybe 10 years ago and will never leave again. It's a joy! (Also a joy to "talk" with you fellow knitters every day. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

I will be 80 in November ( Lord willing), I knit, crochet, and sew. God bless us all---------Happy whatever is your choice of interest! Some days I just read the Forum and then play games on my IPad ( my sons gave me for Christmas)!!!! M


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

Just turned 70, working full time and allowed to knit or crochet while awaiting another customer through bank drive-in. Guess I had better count my blessing. Working pays for the yarn etc.
I think they are going to bronze me and put me by the front door as I am the oldest at the branch. I work next to the youngest . People ask me why we get along so well. I tell them she teaches computer, I teach her history.LOL


----------



## NannyDarlene (Jun 27, 2011)

I will be 60 this year and my mom taught me to knit and sew when I was about 8 or 9. I learned how to crochet from a friend at work when I was about 19. Have been doing all three since. Hope I am still doing this when I am in my 80's or 90's like some of you KP'ers. HAPPY KNITTING!!!


----------



## neen (Apr 17, 2011)

I confess to being 86 and still a constant knitter. Learned in WW II, making wristlets and socks for the Navy. My
Scottish grandmother cast on the dpn's and turned the heel. I never knew a knitter who had a nervous breakdown - maybe because she put it off until she finished the next row.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Well I have gone from catching bullfrogs to playing leapfrog to now just plain frogging! croak is a familiar word in my knitting basket!!!


HAHAHA. What a riot! I can relate! Now the bullfrogs would just laugh at me trying to get down on their level, and then up again after missing them by a mile!!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm impressed that you Christmas kniiting is almost finished. I am about half way thru mine.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

I do not know about KPers, but with my spinning group we have three ladies who are over 90 years and come along to the hall every fortnight. We have several over 85, and more in the 80-85 range. I am one of the younger ones, I will be 72 in a few months. Many of the 85+ are still driving their cars,competing with the road trains to come to the spinning group.


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

Btibbs:

I like the way you think!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Knitter forever said:


> I am 74 Yrs. Old and never hid my age. My brain thinks I am 21 ,but the body don't.


Right there with ya'.


----------



## Susanwise (Jan 14, 2012)

I'll be 71 on 6/18! KP is part of my morning routine. Coffee and knitting. Could life get any better?


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm with you Susan,coffee,and kp,like the newspaper,then knitting.or senior center.


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

deshka said:


> dang, I feel like I am 120 or so. fibro is kicking my rear end. If I were to live that long I would not run out of yarn tho. That is one happy thought for me. Oh, I am 71 for a few more months.


Me too! I have good days and bad days. Knitting keeps my mind off the pain. (I'm 51, been diagnosed for 19 years.) When were you diagnosed?

Too bad my mom doesn't have the internet. She's 93. She can still knit, she's just lost interest in doing a lot of things since she had surgery a year ago. Otherwise she's an amazing woman.


----------



## craftylady49 (Dec 27, 2011)

Great question! I just had to read thru all the responses and am really pleased there are a bunch of KPers who are a lot older than my mere 62. Hope to make it to 92 and still be knitting like Gandy.


----------



## vigil23 (Feb 6, 2011)

My mother knitted and did some crocheting almost up until her death at 92.


----------



## Yarntherapy (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm 52 years old and celebrate 31 years of marriage today. We are soul mates and it felt as though I had known him all my life from the first moment. Now I could not live without him.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i'll be 76 in nov. thanks to my moms genes, i am told i don't look over 65, but i'm not sure about that. been doing many kinds of needlecraft for years. get bored w/one and move to next one. but, for now knitting and beading are at top of my lists. happy knitting to all. the wittless knitter


----------



## josepha (Mar 1, 2011)

I turned 73 in March and try to knit as often as I can.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> I will never be older than 9. Each year I add the digits in my age until I get to a single digit.
> This year I'm going to be 6


Good for you! You're only as old as you feel. :lol: I'm 61.

I would be interested to know of the youngest also.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

68 going on 20 just think all of us old fogies had to learn the computer to I just bought a IPad love playing with new
technical things keep the mind going I impress the grand kids anyway


----------



## ReneeAnne (Mar 3, 2012)

I do the same thing!!!! This year I am 11 (6+5) The grandkids love it when we are the same age or I am younger than they are!!!!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

59 last week.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Yarntherapy said:


> I'm 52 years old and celebrate 31 years of marriage today. We are soul mates and it felt as though I had known him all my life from the first moment. Now I could not live without him.


happy anniversary we also got married on the 23rd of May been married 48 yr's


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Gmaj said:


> 77 today


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Guess I'm in the middle, 60 on August 3


----------



## kandy (Feb 20, 2011)

72 going on 50


----------



## Merrywitch (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday from Cambridge UK ! Most of us oldies tho' are born in August (mine 4th Aug) - perhaps this figures, as I've never met a pessimistic Leo !!!


----------



## NanR (Jan 15, 2012)

I will be 82 on the 28th May. Have been knitting since grade school in Scotland. Do a lot of charity knitting.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I wil be 68 this year and in my knitting group is a lady who is 76 and in my other group another who is 68. She just learned to knit this year.


----------



## UKnana (May 1, 2012)

btibbs70 said:


> I will never be older than 9. Each year I add the digits in my age until I get to a single digit.
> This year I'm going to be 6


What a neat idea. Cor, I am a whole 1yr then. Woohoo!!


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

Soon to celebrate my 35th annual 35th birthday! It was a great year so I am sticking to it!


----------



## sheardlite (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm hanging in there at 61.


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

Looking good- love your pic!


Aud36 said:


> Just turned 76


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> zonacolleen said:
> 
> 
> > I will be 87 in August. I grew up on a dairy farm and hand milked many cows so wasn't doing things like knitting, crochet, all that. My father came to Iowa in a covered wagon in 1872 and I am the youngest of seven (one brother still living). Plowing with a team of horses, herding cattle during the real Depression, mowing hay, plus many other duties on a farm gave me a real work ethic which has been very good to me.
> ...


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

One June 13, I will be starting the second half of my Life, I will be 70 and plan to live a long time. What pleases me is how many of us older people not only knit, crochet, etc. but have the computer savvy to find, join and answer these questions. Thanks for asking and more power to us all!


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

Look at my descendants! I will be 80 in Nov.


----------



## astridJ (Mar 7, 2012)

Maybe I am the oldest knitter - 82, almost 83. Still working part time, love to knit. I purchased Gypsycream's pattern and am looking forward to making my first bear - they are so beautiful. I wonder why women are so reluctant to tell their age - I never have been, I am delighted that I have reached 82, and look forward to adding on a few more!


----------



## vchase (Mar 16, 2011)

WELL, so far I am the oldest..... I can rememer how old I thought 80 was at one time and somehow now it doesn't seem that old! THAT IS until I start walking or trying to move as fast as I would like.

Thank goodness the fingers are still working as fast as always and my knitting is still going strong and it my main source of pleasure! I do love it.... have been knitting since i was 12 or younger, can't remember just how old I was when I started. BUT and so glad that I have it as my main hobby!

V Chase


----------



## Susanwise (Jan 14, 2012)

I will be 71 on June 18th. KP is part of my morning routine. Coffee and knitting. Can life get any better than this?


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> I will never be older than 9. Each year I add the digits in my age until I get to a single digit.
> This year I'm going to be 6


I like that idea, that makes me 4 :thumbup:


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

normamckone said:


> Look at my descendants! I will be 80 in Nov.


how wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## gego123 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am 82 and still love knitting, etc.


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

just turned 72 last month.Ihve a friend who was 92 on may 17th. she crothets and knits.


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I think that's terrific...a knitting group I belong to has a lot of 20/30 year olds. I love to see the "wee ones" crafting. :thumbup:


----------



## HHILLH (Feb 10, 2012)

hotrodgrandma said:


> I'm 75. I knit and crochet for my grandchildren and great grandchildren


I am 2 yrs. older and I knit for charity.(lapons for nursing homes, caps for preemies, spent way too much on yarn)


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm only 71, but since the women in my family lived to their 90's and 100's and were fairly healthy, I figure I'm in my prime. I still work and still learning new techniques and embracing new ideas. I guess that is how all of us on this forum are! We have young minds and loving hearts what with us all on computers and knitting for family and charity.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

I will be 80 years old tomorrow. I have so many crafts that I still do such as knitting, crocheting, beading, scrapbooking, quilting and cross stitch. I am much more interested in the young people carrying on with these crafts. I hope they never get lost. 
I knit and crochet baby and preemie hats for the hospital and also knit chemo hats for a local class of recovering chemo patients. It helps them feel better with themselves while they are getting better.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> zonacolleen said:
> 
> 
> > I will be 87 in August. I grew up on a dairy farm and hand milked many cows so wasn't doing things like knitting, crochet, all that. My father came to Iowa in a covered wagon in 1872 and I am the youngest of seven (one brother still living). Plowing with a team of horses, herding cattle during the real Depression, mowing hay, plus many other duties on a farm gave me a real work ethic which has been very good to me.
> ...


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

And, here's another 70--great age. Just turned 70 May 19th!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Mercury said:


> I will be 80 years old tomorrow. I have so many crafts that I still do such as knitting, crocheting, beading, scrapbooking, quilting and cross stitch. I am much more interested in the young people carrying on with these crafts. I hope they never get lost.
> I knit and crochet baby and preemie hats for the hospital and also knit chemo hats for a local class of recovering chemo patients. It helps them feel better with themselves while they are getting better.


Congratulations. May the Lord continue to keep His hand upon your life and give to you divine health and strength. Be blessed and have a marvelous and joyful birthday filled with lots of laughter and thanksgiving. He has surely kept you. Be blessed.


----------



## moneca (Jun 22, 2011)

I am 76 and I feel 18 Haha Moneca


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

GANDY said:


> At 92 years, am well on my way to 100 -----never mind the + am already tired......take NO MEDICATIONS - that stuff will kill ya.!!!!!
> 
> GANDY


Way to go Gandy! I'm 63 and no meds here yet either and I hope I can continue with none! I aspire to be like you - still knitting, no meds and great attitude. I may make it too because I think I'm still a teenager!


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I will hit the speed limit of 65 in September. I have been knitting since I was young...I taught myself. I have a lot of energy and the aches and pains don't slow me down...I have to keep up with 5 grandchildren, 2 daschunds and 2 pet parrots...lovin' life and lovin' this forum.

Thank you all for starting my day on such a good note! XXOO

Jan


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Gmaj said:


> 77 today


Happy Birthday to you! :-D


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you so much for the congrats. The Lord has been very good to me. I have been Blessed with a wonderful husband and family. What more can a person ask for? If you put all your trust in the Lord, he will return it one hundred fold. May God Bless you and all our fellow craft friends for we have been given God given talents to use and teach.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> I always tell my grand and great grands,i'm as old as my wee finger and a bit older than my teeth,that keeps their minds active heehee.


Cute .. I like that! I'm 51 in July. Time flies too quickly. lol


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

I am JUST 70 last week, and going strong....I do hear that 70 is the new 50!!! My mother, who taught me to knit, knitted both machine and hand, until she was in her 90s.....so, am hoping I have a number of years ahead.....perhaps time to knit all that I have already begun!!! ;>D


----------



## heredoggie (Jun 22, 2011)

Almost 63 and enjoying life and knitting more than ever! Life is good

I would love to interview with the oldest person who responds and offer it to a knitting magazine giving KP credit of course.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

ompuff said:


> 75 here-soon to be 76
> 
> :lol:


and I'm 77, & will be 78 in October........... and YES, thayt's me in my Avatar......... photo taken in January........

But I've a long ways to go, My Mom is 96 & still kicking HARD....

:lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't you love it when you see yourself in your dreams? Always young and full of vigor?


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

I think it's fabulous to see the diversity in ages and yet we all come together with a common thread. One lady who mentioned her dad coming over in a covered wagon .. I wish I had grandparents to tell me stories like that. Sure makes for a rich history. Thanks all for sharing! This forum is just awesome with its members.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I will be 80 in October and it's been so nice recalling all the things mentioned in the various member notes. Compared to today's conditions, I don't envy either my own children, grands or greatgrands life styles. Guess I'd like to get back to some "real" living. Thanks for the remembrances everyone.
Peg


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll be 59 Saturday.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm bigger than you.


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> ompuff said:
> 
> 
> > 75 here-soon to be 76
> ...


LOVE it! My mother passed at 91.


----------



## Mrs Chief (Mar 24, 2011)

Here I am, checking in at 82 years young. In our knitting group I am not the oldest either.


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

74 here


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

Freckles, I feel the same! This old world is not getting any better.


----------



## raeben23 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm a baby, only 25! Hope to be knitting until I'm 100!


----------



## tidepools (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm 87 -with 88 staring me in the face. I was taught to knit by the mothers of two of my friends, one Italian and the other German....learned both styles, Continental and throw...and found myself often switching back and forth. They were delightful ladies.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

When I turned 50, I said I lived the first 50 trying to make others happy or try to please them. That didn't work so the next 50 is going to be what I want to do and not care about what others want me to do. So I went sky diving on my 50th b-day and on my 60th and now at 62 knitting until I can think of another way to keep this body younger until my best GD is od enough to go with me sky diving


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

81 in July and still learning every day! Love to live, live to love.


----------



## vonni (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi I am 61 and happy that I got here. I always remember my dads reply when we had a bit of fun and teased him about his age, he would say "Well I got here love and I surely hope you do" That would shut us up,for a while.


----------



## lala57 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm old enough to know better 58.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

zonacolleen said:


> I will be 87 in August. I grew up on a dairy farm and hand milked many cows so wasn't doing things like knitting, crochet, all that. My father came to Iowa in a covered wagon in 1872 and I am the youngest of seven (one brother still living). Plowing with a team of horses, herding cattle during the real Depression, mowing hay, plus many other duties on a farm gave me a real work ethic which has been very good to me.
> 
> I AGREE
> 
> ...


----------



## GANDY (Oct 27, 2011)

Until that time, maybe you can get Bush, Sr. to go with you.O)}

Gandy


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

Does 85 qualify somewhat?


Pleclerrc said:


> So who's the oldest knitter/crocheter on this forum? I'm chiming in at the young age of 70. Bet there are many knitters much older than me on this forum. Wonder if anyone is 100+ years of age and still knitting and sharing their wealth of knitting knowledge with us. If so, Thank You. Ages please?? You. Patricia


----------



## vonni (Jun 21, 2011)

raeben23 said:


> I'm a baby, only 25! Hope to be knitting until I'm 100!


 I love hearing that you are a knitter at your age. I don't know any young ones like yourself that knit, but I always see young people in the stores buying yarn so I know they are there.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> I will never be older than 9. Each year I add the digits in my age until I get to a single digit.
> This year I'm going to be 6


So does this mean you don't plan on living past 90? I'm 6 also (60) but I plan on living past 90 (remember 9+9=1. Ha ha my mind is usually set at the age of 17!


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

I got my first "wrinkles check" in April, making me an official pensioner at 65. Praying for many good years to come because we just never know, do we. While we're here and have the skills, lets continue to bless others with our gifts. Wonderful to see that "younger" people are still carrying on the handmade arts.


----------



## BobbieO (May 23, 2012)

Well for your information---I have been knitting off and on most of my life. That is along with all the other things a women does. You know the living of our lives. Retired 2008, Jan. Now it is almost a full time job. AND I'm loving it. Age of course is just a number.
My number is 80 years and 6 months.
This happy camper is proud to be one of the many.


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

Reading this today brings back memories.we had 1 room school houses.1st 2nd 3rd in one room ,it was great we had a pot belly stove we would bring potatoes scrah or name on it. we had a hot lunch.I like the new gadgets,but the old life was easier.The work was hard ,but we seemed to have more tie fr family. We played games sch as hide a go seek,hopscoth red rover,pic up sticks,jacks. Som kids today don't leave the couch well enough said about the old days.The good thing abuot today is we can taik to all you lovely people.I for one is greatful to be able to share all the things with you all. happy knitting


----------



## Memoe (Nov 9, 2011)

I am 66 and my mother is 94 (95 this August) Parkinson's has slowed her down, but even with her tremors she still knits. if she could, I am sure she would be on this forum. She was an unbelievable knitter when we were all younger and I wish we had appreciated adequately all the things she made for us.


----------



## Joyce Martin (May 1, 2012)

I will be 73 on Friday...still learning...


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I am almost young with my 42 years behind.Just starting to discover the real meaning of it...
Love to knit since childhood.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

73 love to knit but also crochet


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

boncamp said:


> 81 in July and still learning every day! Love to live, live to love.


Would love to meet you and all the other lovely ladies!
You could teach us all a few things.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Auntviz said:


> I am 80,working full time as a bookkeeper/receptionist,and have been knitting and sewing since I was 9. When I was college age, I remember that it was not nearly as easy to find supplies as it is now. I always wanted to learn to tat, because a girl who lived in my dorm carried her thread around in her pocket and tatted anywhere she was, and I thought that was really cool.


Congrats on still working......wish more of us had that opportunity.....who started that dang 65 retirement age ...at 65 we are just getting our second wind up.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

And here I thought 82 was pretty near the oldest but I see I have been beat. Never mind, I like being 82. I've never been here before and it sure it is an adventure. I'm hearing from body parts that I had forgotten I had. Some are not happy but if I sit down sand knit they go back to sleep. Knitting keeps me young. 

So how young are our younger members? Seems I saw a mere child of 25. Any younger?

Edith M


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

58 ...I love that we have 80+ yrs on this forum..You are all an inspiration


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

I am a mere 66, but my MIL passed at the age of 86 and was an avid knitter up until about 6 months before her death!!


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

Memoe said:


> I am 66 and my mother is 94 (95 this August) Parkinson's has slowed her down, but even with her tremors she still knits. if she could, I am sure she would be on this forum. She was an unbelievable knitter when we were all younger and I wish we had appreciated adequately all the things she made for us.


Beautiful! I doubt any child adequately appreciates what is done for them. I know I didn't. I'm thankful to have had them.


----------



## aussiejen (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm 59. I'll be 60 on June 1st. I learned to crochet at 54 but I can't knit very well. Cheers Jenny


----------



## Noreen M (Sep 29, 2011)

I am 70, I knit and crochet.


----------



## Brownie (Mar 18, 2011)

Haven't read every page, but my 89 is older than those I've read. Presently knitting a summer top from a variegated Peaches and Creme yarn. Taught Western knitting by my English-born Mom, I'm learning to knit Continental. Lots of dishcloths are good practice and good gifts when I visit, or Senior Center bazaar items. God bless ALL.


----------



## kip (Oct 5, 2011)

I have you beat at 71 (72 in October)...not that I'm counting! I still feel like a teenager (and am in better shape than I was then).


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I am in my second childhood and am checking in at almost 74. Still going strong though.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

janette777 said:


> Auntviz said:
> 
> 
> > I am 80,working full time as a bookkeeper/receptionist,and have been knitting and sewing since I was 9. When I was college age, I remember that it was not nearly as easy to find supplies as it is now. I always wanted to learn to tat, because a girl who lived in my dorm carried her thread around in her pocket and tatted anywhere she was, and I thought that was really cool.
> ...


Ohhhh - I can hardly wait till I'm 65 and can retire. I have such great plans - set up the loom, learn to play the banjo, lots & lots of knitting projects, . . . . . . I am glad to hear about the 2nd wind thing though - looking forward to it.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a daughter in early 40's and she knits and crochets. I taught both daughters to crochet when they were about 6 or 7 and they both still do it. The oldest wanted to learn to knit while on bed rest with 2nd child, so I taught her then. Granddaughter is now 8 and I taught her to crochet 2 summers ago. This summer she wants to learn to knit. Makes me happy! My MIL mentioned previously, didn't learn to knit until she was in her 60's. NEVER to young or too old to learn something new!


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

vchase said:


> WELL, so far I am the oldest..... I can rememer how old I thought 80 was at one time and somehow now it doesn't seem that old! THAT IS until I start walking or trying to move as fast as I would like.
> 
> Thank goodness the fingers are still working as fast as always and my knitting is still going strong and it my main source of pleasure! I do love it.... have been knitting since i was 12 or younger, can't remember just how old I was when I started. BUT and so glad that I have it as my main hobby!
> 
> V Chase


This is one of the few threads I have read all the way through. Your wonderful attitude, and that of the other older ladies has given me a new lease on life.....sometimes because of fybro and other annoying pain producing things I feel 100+ at 68 yr. Now I know I can go purchase more yarn because even my large stash won't last another 30+ years. I always think of you lovely ladies as being young and me an old lady as your repllies and comments are so intelligent and up to the minute, your attitudes so young and forthcoming......Thank you one and all......we are all amazing no matter what our chronological ages may be.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm still just a youngster. I'm 78 and know there are lots out there that are much older and still knitting. >^..^<


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Speed limit. 55 :lol:
If you're as old as you feel. I don't know how old I am. Somedays I feel like 20, other days I am over 100. :-D I guess I'm just confussed. No surprise there.
Patty


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Gmaj, and many more!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I am 70.I resumed knitting when I retired twelve years ago.Love this forum, learn at least one thing every day.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Aaah, think you've got others beat so far. Keep on knitting and enjoying life to the fullest. We'll sing a Happy Birthday song if you let us know your birthday. Patricia


----------



## shiradon (Apr 6, 2012)

I am 70 in august but to me age is an attitude. I am not really much older than our youngest :O)


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I will be 70 on Sept. 10th.


----------



## kanary68 (May 14, 2012)

I'm just a baby at 55. I will tell anyone how old I am, but if you ask how much I weigh I'll lie like a rug. I learned to knit and crochet when I was 13. It was a required project for Home-Ec. I knitted a scarf because I couldn't keep the edges even on the crocheted one. Then crochet just clicked and I took off like I was on fire. I've made dresses, scarves, doilies, table clothes, and too many afgans to remember. Now, my sister has renewed my knitting bug. It's great to discuss projects with her and compare progress.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice reply! I love to see older people who have a great attitude. After all, who wants to get old and crotchety? Don't think there are many of those cranky souls on this forum since they know how to enjoy knitting and other creative arts. Thanks for passing along your great attitude. Patricia


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Keep on trucking Jannete. You sound like a winner. Patricia


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

Iam 64 have been kniting since i was eight whatching mum knit for new brother


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

73 is coming up on July. Wish I could say I'd been knitting all those years, but trying to catch up now by knitting every day.


----------



## chorbanxx (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello! I am 88 years old (birthday 01.01.1924), and yes, I am still knitting and crocheting.
Sadly I had to give up fine embroidery, petit needlepoint and
tatting. Not because of eyesight, that is still very good, but
"Old Arthur" visits too often and my hands don't want to do that what they are supposed to do.
Chorbanxx


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm soon to be 62. Been knitting since 14 taught by my aunt. I'm a lefty & I'm struggling to crochet. I've made tons of fish hats, seem to be a big hit. Now just finishing up two of GC's bears for the picnic. I will soon try my hand at entrelac and socks. Just love this site & seeing all the pictures of your lovely creations. Look forward to it everyday.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

I am 72 will be 73 in July. Never really think about my age I just do what I can when I can. Life is good.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

No. Hotrod grandma is 90; and Gandy is 92.


Pleclerrc said:


> Irma dee said:
> 
> 
> > Most likely someone is Older than I..Birthday in early Now I am 86..hav sisters..84yrs.. 81yrs.& 76yrs that is in yrs....However I am by far youngest in activity & busy going to ball games gardening etc..Someone mentioned a young bride..Guilty also.
> ...


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Moisiline said:


> I'm celebrating me 87th birthday this coming Saturaday.


Hi and bless you. I know the knitting keeps you young. :thumbup:


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, after looking at everyone's picture, I'm convinced knitting keeps you young. What a great looking bunch.


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Peggy Groves said:
> 
> 
> > 58 Learned knitting, sewing, crocheting, embroidery when I was around 10 or so from my grandmother. Hated the knitting but learned the basics. In 2006 I wanted to learn it again, now I can't stop. Absolutley love it. I had to keep my hands busy when we travel long distances. Also, I will make 40 years married to the same man in December. ( I was a child bride).These days that is an accomplishment. Now that is a question. How long have you been married to the same man?
> ...


I too have been married to the same man for 41yrs. Happy times :lol:


----------



## rodeogirl (Feb 16, 2012)

I am 84, working with yarn and thread of every kind, started at six years old. I am still learning.

Virginia


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

Well my body is 50yrs but my mind is more like 10 LOL!!! I was taught to crochet at 9. Then when I had my son at 20 taught myself to knit and sew a little. I am pleased to say I learn somethin' new everyday since I joined this KP family. =)


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

rodeogirl said:


> I am 84, working with yarn and thread of every kind, started at six years old. I am still learning.
> 
> Virginia


Never stop learning, it keeps life interesting. I hope I'm still knitting at 84! Bless your heart.
Patty


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Briownie, Age 89 and still going strong! Woo Hoo ... good for you. You sound like a winner especially since you are still finding fun things to knit. Bet you could give lessons in making dishcloths. I'm so happy you responded to this question. I think you are the wiinner so far. Anyone older than Brownie still knitting and checking into this forum?
Patricia


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm 90 (91 in July) and am just finishing an Aran sweater I designed using cable patterns selected by my daughter (who sadly passed away in 1991). Am ready to sew it up, and am holding my breath that all will turn out well. The sweater has saddle shoulders and is plenty roomy so that one of my three sons might be able to wear it after I've "shuffled off"!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Jannette, you must be the 8th Wonder of the World. Imagine being so talented with all those artistic crafts under your belt. Yes, I agree, the work ethic of older people is beyond question. Dependable, consistent, honorable, loyal, and more. We all can learn from you. After all that farming duty (hard and long work), you still found time to go to work plus learn new creative crafts. I tip my hat to you in honor and respect. Kindest regards, Patricia


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Pleclerrc said:


> Briownie, Age 89 and still going strong! Woo Hoo ... good for you. You sound like a winner especially since you are still finding fun things to knit. Bet you could give lessons in making dishcloths. I'm so happy you responded to this question. I think you are the wiinner so far. Anyone older than Brownie still knitting and checking into this forum?
> Patricia


Gandy 92, Tilma 91


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't know if knitting keeps you young, but it often keeps you from; killing someone, making a remark that you wish you hadn't later, centered, for some it's like meditation...my friend claims if she knits ...even only for 15 minutes she's better able to deal with her children and she has four and home schools them. I think it's a great stress buster and also when my husband wants to watch a show that doesn't really interest me I will make him happy by watching and knitting which keeps me sane through the 'stupid to me parts'. 

What keeps you from getting old is dancing!
My grandpa, he's 95 And he keeps on dancin' He's still alive
My grandma, she's 92 She loves to dance And sing some, too
I don't know But I've been told If you keep on dancing You'll never grow old!!! STEVE MILLER was right! I had a friend who taught round/square dance in a senior citizen center, and he said the most frequent event there was funerals, but for the 2 or 3 years he taught there, none of his dancers died. So when you need a break from knitting, or need to get some physical exercise...dance. Any kind you like, I love ballroom best, but square, round, circle, any country dance will do. Do any of you dance too?


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

OttawaDar said:


> I think it's fabulous to see the diversity in ages and yet we all come together with a common thread. One lady who mentioned her dad coming over in a covered wagon .. I wish I had grandparents to tell me stories like that. Sure makes for a rich history. Thanks all for sharing! This forum is just awesome with its members.


I totally agree. Just awesome. Patricia


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Wincealot said:


> Does 85 qualify somewhat?
> 
> 
> Pleclerrc said:
> ...


Certainly does qualify. It's so nice to see the number of people who are in the "experienced" stages of life responding to this query. We learn from them every day and are glad they are here sharing their knowledge and kindness. Thanks, Patricia


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

heredoggie said:


> Almost 63 and enjoying life and knitting more than ever! Life is good
> 
> I would love to interview with the oldest person who responds and offer it to a knitting magazine giving KP credit of course.


Just keep checking the responses and send her a PM. You can always interview over the phone if someone grants you permission. A combination of emails and phone would give you a nice article. Patricia


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Grammy Toni said:


> I'm only 71, but since the women in my family lived to their 90's and 100's and were fairly healthy, I figure I'm in my prime. I still work and still learning new techniques and embracing new ideas. I guess that is how all of us on this forum are! We have young minds and loving hearts what with us all on computers and knitting for family and charity.


Gramma Toni, you are a living doll. Rather, make that a live "Huggable bear" as shown on this forum. Bet you are just as cute. Sounds like we could use a pattern for making more of you. Patricia


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Mercury said:


> I will be 80 years old tomorrow. I have so many crafts that I still do such as knitting, crocheting, beading, scrapbooking, quilting and cross stitch. I am much more interested in the young people carrying on with these crafts. I hope they never get lost.
> I knit and crochet baby and preemie hats for the hospital and also knit chemo hats for a local class of recovering chemo patients. It helps them feel better with themselves while they are getting better.


You are a blessing to society. Thank you for being you. Patricia


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mercury. Wishing you many many more wonderful years of creativity and good living. Patricia


----------



## Razzle (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm 81, but I belong to a knitting and crochet group that has several ladies in their 90's.
Razzle


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I feel like a baby at 68.
I am sure there are much older Knitters or Crocheters out there on KP....
Love this site.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> Reading this today brings back memories.we had 1 room school houses.1st 2nd 3rd in one room ,it was great we had a pot belly stove we would bring potatoes scrah or name on it. we had a hot lunch.I like the new gadgets,but the old life was easier.The work was hard ,but we seemed to have more tie fr family. We played games sch as hide a go seek,hopscoth red rover,pic up sticks,jacks. Som kids today don't leave the couch well enough said about the old days.The good thing abuot today is we can taik to all you lovely people.I for one is greatful to be able to share all the things with you all. happy knitting


Amen, Lorraine


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Pleclerrc said:


> Mercury said:
> 
> 
> > I will be 80 years old tomorrow. I have so many crafts that I still do such as knitting, crocheting, beading, scrapbooking, quilting and cross stitch. I am much more interested in the young people carrying on with these crafts. I hope they never get lost.
> ...


Happy birthday, tomorrow! I think creative pursuits keep us young - and maybe keep us going!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Awww Gramma M, You made me feel so nice bringing up memories of days past. What a fascinating history you have. You write so well that you should seriously consider writing a book. Maybe a chapter for each decade bringing back memories of old things being replaced by modern advances (home,work, society). You are a wealth of knowledge and fine memories. Thanks so much for responding with such a beautiful note. Patricia


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

"The blessings of God are what makes one rich; and He adds no pain with it" Proverbs 10:22
And advanced age is such a great blessing. I thank God for my elders on KP {I'm only 71} who have taught me so much and are still teaching me more every day!


----------



## Claire13 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm 84


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

lorraine magee said:


> just turned 72 last month.Ihve a friend who was 92 on may 17th. she crothets and knits.


Congratulations. How lucky you are to have your friend who is still young at heart and still knitting and crocheting. Wonder if keeping her hands busy keeps her hands from being arthritic. Tell her we send our warmest wishes. Patricia


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> I will never be older than 9. Each year I add the digits in my age until I get to a single digit.
> This year I'm going to be 6


So glad someone else does this... my great-great-great grandpa did this to me.... it has been passed down through the generations. So I am proud to say this year I am 4 going on 5 and been yarn working since I was a first time 8 year old....


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

akeehn said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > Peggy Groves said:
> ...


 The Big Guy and I are still newlyweds at 32 years. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm as old as my tongue and a little older than my teeth. (One of my Mum's sayings)


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

I am proud to say that I am 78 and I have been knitting since I learned in Brownies when I was 8. Self taught myself crocheting in my teens. My Mom and Grandmother were knitters, so I guess it comes naturally. I have a hard time keeping up with all my projects that I want to do.


----------



## LenaS (Jan 1, 2012)

I am 74 and still knit, crochet, sew, and work outside the home.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

gypsie said:


> GANDY said:
> 
> 
> > At 92 years, am well on my way to 100 -----never mind the + am already tired......take NO MEDICATIONS - that stuff will kill ya.!!!!!
> ...


Wowie Kazowie Gandy, No medications and a great attitude. My friend is 99 and also attributes her longevity to "no medications." She eats whatever he wants in small quantities, never drank alcohol or smoked, eats sweets and some dark chocolate every day and reads continuously. She can give you the up to date report of the country better than the White House secretary because she reads the daily NY Times from cover to cover. Does the NY Times Crossword in ink before breakfast each day. She says she's great from the waist up but her legs aren't as strong as they used to be. A great attitude (like yours) makes it a pleasure to be with her. We are so lucky to have you and others like you in our world. Patricia


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I am 82 and I come from a family with long gevity. My grand mother was 101, my mom was 91 and I told my kids I plan on out living all of the above. I used to tell them I was 49 but when my daughter reached 49 I had to say she was lying about her age. My oldest daughter took me to Urgent Care the other day and the Dr. asked my daughter if I was sure that was my age. I guess I must be a young 82. I retired last year so I know working will certainly keep you young.
9a


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> I will never be older than 9. Each year I add the digits in my age until I get to a single digit.
> This year I'm going to be 6


I like that!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

NanR said:


> I will be 82 on the 28th May. Have been knitting since grade school in Scotland. Do a lot of charity knitting.


NanR, you make this world a better place. Thanks for responding. Keep on knitting. Bet your charity items are beautiful. Photos? Patricia


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

I will be 70 in September, but a friend of mine who knits and crochets comes to our weekly meetings and she just turned 97! God bless her, and all of us who are seniors!!


----------



## jlkg84 (May 19, 2011)

Hello!! I'm 85, have been knitting since my 20's. I also crochet and have just finished two "Mermaid's Tears" purses. I enjoy this forum very much and am still learning a lot from all the talented people that contribute pictures, advice and tips to all of us. Thanks to all of you!!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

BarbaraL said:


> One June 13, I will be starting the second half of my Life, I will be 70 and plan to live a long time. What pleases me is how many of us older people not only knit, crochet, etc. but have the computer savvy to find, join and answer these questions. Thanks for asking and more power to us all!


I love your attitude. "The second half of my life" sounds just wonderful with your great attitude. I agree with your sentiments about crafting AND having the computer savvy added to their skills when some not that old can't be bothered learning something new. My hat goes off to everyone who has learned how to use the computer in their retirement. What a fantastic bunch of people on this forum. Makes my day just reading these wonderful posts. Patricia


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm 84-3/4 and just drove myself home from my knitting group.


----------



## MEKO72 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm sure I'm not the oldest, but I am 73, married 55 yrs. last April.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

71 here and am still going strong! Will be 72 this June.

Ramona


----------



## slazear (May 23, 2012)

I am 76. I spend my evening hours knitting while watching TV. Afghans are my latest project. Been married 58 yrs in Aug. Had triplet great grandsons in Jan. so I knitted each of them a blanket and am now cross stitching name blessings along with their birth date and weight on them.


----------



## bcohen (May 7, 2012)

OK now the math teacher in me wants to know all the combinations and then guess your age!!!! 15, 51, 24, 42, 33, 60 I love your thinking! I will be turning 60 on Sunday and I am going to adopt your system!!!! Thanks for the idea! Barbara


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

I am 82 and been knitting from the WW2 years when I was knitting balaclavas for the troops. My knitting got put on hold when I put my WW2 Website up and started having the TV and Radio contacting me for my evacuee story because I went all through the London Blitz and was bombed out twice plus being machine gunned twice. 
My website has now had over 16,000 visitors see here.......

http://www.memorylanehf.oddquine.co.uk/

I still do a lot of knitting for charity to keep my fingers going


----------



## ver2car (May 10, 2011)

I win today, I am 83. Love the craft.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

I am really close to 73 and still enjoy. Cannot do it for long periods of time but no plans to give it up.


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

My younger sister refuses to age past her thirties. When asked her age (this year) she replies, "thirty-eighteen."


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am 81 in August -- never worried about my age - still don't. I am just fortunate to have reasonable health, my husband of 57 years and my art and knitting - crochet. Who can ask for more than that at 81? Shirley


I am already 81 - last Dec. 16. Hey, 80 is the NEW 70! I still get around fine, knit and quilt, shop and take care of my 89 year old hubby who is in a wheelchair after a stroke. Still living on our own. Just finished the Feb. lady sweater, sewed the buttons on last night. Starting a shrug for granddaughter. 
Dot


----------



## bevlor (Oct 2, 2011)

How about 76. What would we seniors do without knitting.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow....I really feel old! I just celebrated #77 and grateful for every year of it.


----------



## cottonspinner (Aug 15, 2011)

Pleclerrc said:


> So who's the oldest knitter/crocheter on this forum? I'm chiming in at the young age of 70. Bet there are many knitters much older than me on this forum. Wonder if anyone is 100+ years of age and still knitting and sharing their wealth of knitting knowledge with us. If so, Thank You. Ages please?? You. Patricia


82


----------



## trudyfrommt (May 14, 2012)

I am 62, or 8!!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll be 74 in July. Truckin' along.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll be 78 in December and am knitting now more than ever and loving every minute of it!


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey, I'm 75 and loving it!!! I've been knitting and crocheting since I was in my early teens... I'm happy to join all of you over 70... Way to go!


----------



## irishfour (Jul 23, 2011)

I will be 64 on Saturday!


----------



## redwingsfan (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok you babies........I turned 80 in March and not complaining. I agree with the lady that says: consider the alternate. I always say that I am happy to be vertical !!!! :* ) Nan


----------



## redwingsfan (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok you babies........I turned 80 in March and not complaining. I agree with the lady that says: consider the alternate. I always say that I am happy to be vertical !!!! :* ) Nan


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

I'm only 56, but sure hope to be knitting, crocheting, or both at 100!


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

Iam 67 still going strong from north fl


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

I am 73.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

But we are all young enough to figure out how to get to Knitting Paradise.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Excellent thoughts!!!!!!!!


SuziAnne said:


> Who Cares??????????????? Are we speaking of mentally or physically???? I just never got past 16 mentally LOL but physically I will be 83 in December. Still doing everything. Had my annual physical yesterday and am in fine shape (for my age) The doctor always adds this little bit of information. Sooooooo on to another great year.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I am 76. LOVE to knit, especially for my 4 great granddaughters, all under 3 yrs old. What could I recommend? Patience, it takes patience and to just keep on going on. Read the pattern, do what it tells you and don't try to figure out in your head first what it should look like. Just do it and it will eventually show you what is happening.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Maywalk said:


> I am 82 and been knitting from the WW2 years when I was knitting balaclavas for the troops. My knitting got put on hold when I put my WW2 Website up and started having the TV and Radio contacting me for my evacuee story because I went all through the London Blitz and was bombed out twice plus being machine gunned twice.
> My website has now had over 16,000 visitors see here.......
> 
> http://www.memorylanehf.oddquine.co.uk/
> ...


Thank you for posting your site. I enjoyed perusing it.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

My birthday is June 9. Still plenty of shopping days left! Hahaha

Anita


----------



## shadowsmum (Oct 5, 2011)

What a good question,I do hope it is true that knitting extends our lives,cuz even at the very young age of 68 I do not have enough time to just knit!!! What is up with that I thought life slowed down !! Guess 8 children, 36 grands and 3 ggrands could have something to do with it. But I want to knit for them all....thanks for asking


----------



## Boomers Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

I love btibbs remark about adding the digits together. I'm 9 also!


----------



## shadowsmum (Oct 5, 2011)

You are awesome keep on keeping on !!


----------



## murrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm 88, but sure there are lots older.
I knit, crochet and do counted cross stitch.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> I am 67 and dont mind who knows .....consider the alternative!


I agree, I always tell my age, no problem. I am 65 and retired. That is the best part of being 65.


----------



## Knevada Knitter (May 18, 2012)

Ill be 78 in August.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> I will never be older than 9. Each year I add the digits in my age until I get to a single digit.
> This year I'm going to be 6


In that case I am only 1 - does that make me the youngest? 
I am nowhere near the oldest - just 64.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahhhh, "ain't" retirement grand! :O) Kids are raised, grandkids to love and then send home, hubby and I just love our lives! He golfs all he wants, I knit and read all I want. Life is great!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm 67. I was taught to knit by the teacher across the hall who mentored me in my first few years of teaching. I loved her to pieces. I don't have a recent picture to have on my information box. I used one from '04 when we drove to AK when I joined KP.

I do so enjoy this forum and have learned so much from everyone. Thank you so much! Hugs, gk


----------



## laurie kinnunen (Mar 15, 2011)

I turned 60 in March. I am looking forward to having more time to learn more about knitting and to spend more time on KP.


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

We are pretty much on same club for sure.


----------



## lslosh709 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi! My 1st Mother-in-Law showed me how to crochet about 45 yrs. ago, and I've been knitting for years. I am 63 yrs. old.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

I am 81, knit, crochet, make cloth dolls and dress and play with my Bleuette dolls...along with many ladies, of all ages, in my online Yahoo groups.
I know I am not the eldest, I think we polled this age thing before...I'll always admit to my age but never my weight... lol


----------



## Gramma Pat (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm only 75 and knit and crochet. My Mom is 100 and she is still knitting!!

Pat


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

I am 77 years young, but I have the privilege of knitting with a group of ladies on Tuesday nights and our host who knits and crochets is 93 years. We have a glass of wine, she has her sherry and we talk about so many subjects. She is a winner in our eyes. She is always giving us pointers on stitches and easier ways to complete our projects. 
Kathy


----------



## Mary Ann in NC (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm 70 also but I always say "I really don't look any older, do I?" Right.


----------



## susanb (Nov 10, 2011)

77 and going strong.


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

58 on the outside, 18 in the inside!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Ill be 56 on Monday. I can't believe it. My mind is still around18, but my stiff joints remind me daily that I'm not. I have a knee that I call the barometer...I tell everyone who asks why I'm limping that it's an old foot ball injury lol!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am 60, which I used to consider as old - now it is just middle age and there is no "old" in sight!!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Gramma Pat said:


> I'm only 75 and knit and crochet. My Mom is 100 and she is still knitting!!
> 
> Pat


Yes!!! - Go Gramma Pat & your mother - inspiration to us all


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

LOL!! I'm going to be 75 and I have the same attitude... Love it... Old is just a "word"


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Pleclerrc said:


> So who's the oldest knitter/crocheter on this forum? I'm chiming in at the young age of 70. Bet there are many knitters much older than me on this forum. Wonder if anyone is 100+ years of age and still knitting and sharing their wealth of knitting knowledge with us. If so, Thank You. Ages please?? You. Patricia


Well, I will be 65 on my birthday coming up in October, so I'm getting there. I don't plan to stop knitting until my fingers/hands are too weak to pick up needles and yarn. I also teach knitting to others and last week, two ladies, both 85 years old, came to a class. They were enthusiastic and eager to learn and they were able to grasp the basic stitches of garter and purl. That was exciting for me as well.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

78 here and going strong. Can't wait to start the next project so try to complete each project before starting another. Love knitting, crocheting, sewing and beading. My daughter brings me all sorts of new projects to keep me going. I am knitting a sweater for our 5th great grandchild - a girl to be born in July!


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

I am only 50, but my grandmother is still knitting & crafting at 103. We are planning her 104th birthday part for July.

She's not computer savvy... so she isn't a member of this group.

I often print patterns for her. She keeps trying to pay me for the pattern books she thinks I am buying. She doesn't "get" the internet concept. lol

We are crafting soul mates...


----------



## susieba (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been married to the same sweet man for 551/2 years!!Married when I was 19!!!
Started knitting 3 years ago and love it.


----------



## Myrafirst (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm 76 - hoping to make it to 80!


----------



## Marine Mom (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome! I am replying with the utt most respect. I'm 48. I think. I always have to ask my husband. But anyway, when I was 8 years old my father died. I was at my grandmas a lot. Her neighbor who seemed so very old to me, I'm thinking late 80's, taught me how to crochet a chain and boy was it long. I knew how to do that so when I was on bedrest for 7 months with my son I had someone that I knew who could crochet teach me a pattren. I've been crocheting up a storm now for 21 years. Will always crochet everyday of my life. And willing to teach anyone who's interested.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Cali said:


> I am only 50, but my grandmother is still knitting & crafting at 103. We are planning her 104th birthday part for July.
> 
> She's not computer savvy... so she isn't a member of this group.
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

Turned 85 in April. No pills, just a b12 shot a month.
Do all my own work, drive myself where ever I want 
to go, played golf until I injured my ankle and knee,
same with bowling. Widow for 42 yrs. Do volunteering.
Love life....


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

Gmaj said:


> 77 today


Happy Birthday!


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey,,, the best to you and your hubby..... we've been married 56 years on June 2... I was married when I was 19 too and he was just 21. I wish you many more happy hears together...


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

What a wonderful gift to still have your grandmother!


OttawaDar said:


> Cali said:
> 
> 
> > I am only 50, but my grandmother is still knitting & crafting at 103. We are planning her 104th birthday part for July.
> ...


----------



## aruma3 (May 22, 2012)

I am 74 years young. I love to knit and crochet I play golf, have flower gardens. Live near the ocean and a golf course


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

I have worked at the same company for over 10 years. Since starting there, I have lost my other 3 grandparents. I know I have a few coworkiers that think I am definitely "full of it" but can't figure out how HR falls for it... rotfl



suthengrl said:


> What a wonderful gift to still have your grandmother!
> 
> 
> OttawaDar said:
> ...


----------



## catclerk920 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm 58


----------



## pkeir (Dec 23, 2011)

Sixty six, but who's counting ...


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm 67 and just started knitting about 8 months ago.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

I just turned 75 Monday. Happy birthday to all of you May babies.


----------



## witknit (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi there. I am 75 and still going strong. A telephone survey person last week expressed surprise when I said my age as she said I only sounded about 35 over the phone. As I told her - "that is my internal age!"


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

You rock!! 


mcguire said:


> Turned 85 in April. No pills, just a b12 shot a month.
> Do all my own work, drive myself where ever I want
> to go, played golf until I injured my ankle and knee,
> same with bowling. Widow for 42 yrs. Do volunteering.
> Love life....


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

suthengrl said:


> You rock!!
> 
> 
> mcguire said:
> ...


Sounds like you'll be around for another 85!  I sure hope I'm doing that well at 85.


----------



## lyndapenny (Aug 10, 2011)

This is an interesting topic. My aunt turned 104 on May 20th and still crochets. She finished a beautiful afghan using what she calls the crochet stich on a long needle. I hope I live to be 104, and if I do I am as spry as she is and still doing my yarn work.


----------



## bluecarly (Mar 18, 2011)

I have often wondered if I was the oldest - now I know that I'm not. I've been knitting since I was about 9 and it is the only obsession I still have.


----------



## bluecarly (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry - I'm 80. See, old timer's disease.


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

Just getting started into old age!!!! I'll be 77 in July!!
Been knitting since 7 and crocheting since first husband taught me way back in 1955...Waiting for first baby at 20!


----------



## Lucas (Apr 6, 2011)

oH come on ladies. We're better than this. 'Fess up!!! I claim 27 going on 28. My story and I'm sticking to it. The fact that my eldest grandson is ten years older doesn't bother me in the least!!! lol 
81.5 here. Wasn't old at all last Monday. Wednesday felt twice my real age because eldest great granddau turned into a 'tween', ten years old!!! Oh, WOE! 
Crochet, knit, quilt, at present sewing 250 pincushions for a neighbor's DAR project. 250??? WHAT was I thinking?!!!Then a short bit ago, neighbor my sons' age brought some jeans to be patched!!! I don't have time to get old.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Pleclerrc said:


> So who's the oldest knitter/crocheter on this forum? I'm chiming in at the young age of 70. Bet there are many knitters much older than me on this forum. Wonder if anyone is 100+ years of age and still knitting and sharing their wealth of knitting knowledge with us. If so, Thank You. Ages please?? You. Patricia


a baby -- only 58


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

68 for me Jane


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

Irma dee said:


> Most likely someone is Older than I..Birthday in early Now I am 86..hav sisters..84yrs.. 81yrs.& 76yrs that is in yrs....However I am by far youngest in activity & busy going to ball games gardening etc..Someone mentioned a young bride..Guilty also.


Boy, would I like to be in that gene pool! Good for you & your 'sters!

I'm 55

Jeanne


----------



## catherine514 (Sep 24, 2011)

Guess I'd be considered in my teen years at 57!!


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

caniche said:


> I shall hit 85 on the 15th of June. Started knitting in the 1930's and HATED it. This was in a village school in Switzerland. Sex discrimination was the rule. Boys were taught higher maths, algebra and geometry, while girls were made to attend knitting, sewing and cooking classes.
> I loved algebra, but was condemned to knit l-o-n-g black woollen stockings. We had to take the wretched things home and do homework! Luckily had a grandmother who was a great knitter! I really blotted my copybook when the teacher (an elderly spinster) scolded me and said "What will your husband say, if you can't even knit a pair of stockings?" and I replied "If he can't buy me silk stockings, I won't marry him!". Obviously this was before nylons!
> My biggest punishment at home was to be banished into a corner and knit for half an hour! Agony!! I'd much rather
> do the dishes, wash up the kitchen floor, pull weeds or even clean out the rabbit hutches.
> ...


Thank you for that wonderful story - I was smiling all the way through it! Your spunk has kept you young! What a good lesson for us all.
Jeanne


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

zonacolleen said:


> I will be 87 in August. I grew up on a dairy farm and hand milked many cows so wasn't doing things like knitting, crochet, all that. My father came to Iowa in a covered wagon in 1872 and I am the youngest of seven (one brother still living). Plowing with a team of horses, herding cattle during the real Depression, mowing hay, plus many other duties on a farm gave me a real work ethic which has been very good to me.
> 
> I hope you'll take time to write down some of your stories. I find them so interesting. Glad you're doing well - keep a' going, sister!
> Jeanne
> ...


----------



## joaniesinn (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm almost 76 and knit and crochet...My sweet Mommy is 103+ and still knits baby hats for local hospitals...also lives by herself and cooks and cleans too! Think secret might be small glass of wine she has most every night...


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

Does 88 qualify?
Sherry


----------



## Ronniej (Mar 8, 2012)

AvonelleRed said:


> I will be 45 on September 18, so I guess I don't qualify as oldest.


I will be 50 on September 17th


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday, lilsis!


----------



## popsycal (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi my mother-in law was swiss too and a lovely knitter which she managed to do right up till she was 88yrs unfortunately Martha is no longer with us and I miss her hints and tips.

Popsycal


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

i will be 73 in sept. my grandmother lived to be just a few months over 100 and until the very last few weeks she crocheted she could also knit and do counted cross stitch she could make anything she set her mind to do. but she was born in 1880 an era women did it all and formost part did it well.


----------



## special (May 9, 2011)

I am 76 years old will be 77 in November like someone else 

Mine is on the 27th November.


----------



## Juneh (Mar 15, 2011)

83 here. Love life. Reading, writing, knitting,theater. I saw "Endof the Rainbow" last week and was thrilled to see it. Sometimes it seems my body feels old but my mind just won't go there and I think I'm almost,,, forty. Love this forum.


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

I guess my almost 89 holds up - thus far. My sistr is almost 102 - but he doesn't knit!! I have been knitting and chrocheting since I was about 6 .. give or take. My mother knitted but never very much - she would start something and I invariably finished whatever it was - she using anything for an excuse ... she was impatient and things took longer than she liked. I am part of a fiber arts group where I live and we do blankets for LINUS ...as well as lots of other interests.
Sherry


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

Mercury said:


> I will be 80 years old tomorrow. I have so many crafts that I still do such as knitting, crocheting, beading, scrapbooking, quilting and cross stitch. I am much more interested in the young people carrying on with these crafts. I hope they never get lost.
> I knit and crochet baby and preemie hats for the hospital and also knit chemo hats for a local class of recovering chemo patients. It helps them feel better with themselves while they are getting better.


Have a WONDERFUL Birthday!


----------



## imevy (May 27, 2011)

59 in Oct


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

58-and-a-half here


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susiebearsie said:


> I'm 60 so just a adolescent! I may grow old, but I'll never grow up!


Susiebearsie - I love your avatar!


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

so hilarious! as for myself, I will be older than dirt on my next birthday


----------



## Weaveknit (May 7, 2012)

I am 88. will be 89 in a couple of months.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I am 72 and loving it. More time to knit.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Cali said:


> I am only 50, but my grandmother is still knitting & crafting at 103. We are planning her 104th birthday part for July.
> 
> She's not computer savvy... so she isn't a member of this group.
> 
> ...


This is so sweet! May God continue to bless your grandmother. At age 103 sounds like she is still going strong. This is the sweetest thing that I've heard all day! Please give her a hug for me!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

jeannewmie said:


> Mercury said:
> 
> 
> > I will be 80 years old tomorrow. I have so many crafts that I still do such as knitting, crocheting, beading, scrapbooking, quilting and cross stitch. I am much more interested in the young people carrying on with these crafts. I hope they never get lost.
> ...


----------



## gmalong (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm with Dunkin Darlin; Age is only a state of mind. I'm 71, going on 35. I feel great and knit, crochet, sew and read a lot. It's great being retired so I can do whatever I want.


----------



## Kiblinger (Dec 24, 2011)

Only 85 and still knitting


----------



## craftyjo (Dec 28, 2011)

72 1/2 and still going strong - knitting/crocheting/sewing and doing craft sales. Hoping for a few more good years. Also do some charity knitting etc. as well.


----------



## Kiblinger (Dec 24, 2011)

Only 85 and still knitting


----------



## hjj (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm 61, grateful to have made it this far. I would like to share though that I have arthritis in my thumbs and every once in a while my hand will go numb. But the more I knit and stretch out the better I feel. The arthritis and numbness go away. So if you feel these things when you wake in the morning do some stretches and pick up some needles. It's great medicine. LOL


----------



## susieba (Apr 30, 2012)

Same to you two!!! There aren't many of us around. You do have to work at a marrage, right!!!


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm 78 and I love being an old lady. Anybody who calls me "young lady" or "78 years young" gets bashed with a hank of wet yarn. Old is good.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm 69 and do both .. Learned in school when I was 5. My mum was such a fast knitter... She used really long needles and tucked one under her arm and they just flew . I think she was able to crochet until she was in her 90s when she was 92 she crocheted her last baby matinee coat and tried at about 95 to make a shawl for a new expected grandchild but wasn't able to do it ..the piece she did and the handwritten note apologizing for not being able to do it are now framed


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm 68 and have been knitting and crocheting since I was 7-8 years old. I learned to crochet from my Grandma when I was 7 and the next year, my mother showed me how to knit and I've been doing both ever since. I enjoy all kinds of needlework but still have not learned to do tatting - I'm willing to learn but don't have anyone to teach me.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I loved reading all these wonderful notes. Thank you everyone for sharing.


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

I will be 72 in October - however, still think I will be shot down by someone older and much better at knitting than I will ever be.

I play Guild Wars on line every Monday night - with my son-in-law and his friends. My grandsons think I'm "cool" because I am a gamer and they make a lot of hay out of it. I was actually introduced to a young friend of the boys and his awed reply was
"You're the gaming grandma" 

Keep young at heart and you never grow old. Ageing you cannot change, but you need not grow up!!


----------



## jat55 (Jan 14, 2012)

My husband says that if I were to live to be 100 and knit every day of my life, I would not run out of yarn. He's right and that is a comforting idea!

56 and feel like 24!


----------



## redwingsfan (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, I am 80 and proud of it. Just grateful to still be "vertical". :* ) :* ) Nan


----------



## redwingsfan (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, I am 80 and proud of it. Just grateful to still be "vertical". :* ) :* ) Nan


----------



## MargeB (May 23, 2011)

I'm 70 and most days I can't believe it. Then there are the other days where I feel 100. Still learning new things though.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

I get the prize! I am 78 years old...still knitting & crhcheting. Do lots of baby blankets for newborns at our Mission Sewing group at church. Also do baby hats but have one of those circular looms that make the work easy & you can "knit" a hat in less than an hour! I've been knitting/crhcheting since I was a teenager & we had a "knitting club" at school. Knitted a pair of argyle sox for my Dad when I was about 15...NEVER made another pair, too much time untangling the bobbins you have to carry through!


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

53 going on 16


----------



## diane mayes (Sep 17, 2011)

I am going to be 70 in 5 months Have been knitting a long time and love it


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm 35 + VAT. Hubs says at 150%. In reality 77 but rapidly going into my second childhood.


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

As I was forever being told I am as old as my teeth and a bit older than my tongue.As my teeth are a comparatively new acquirement I will own up to somewhere past my allotted two score and ten years and still happily kniiting in fine cotton and 1.5 ml needles lace


----------



## SharonK1 (Nov 4, 2011)

A "teenager" here....65 :thumbup:


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

Very interesting. I am 82 and proud of it.Perfect health, I think it is the knitting and crocheting. I sell all my items and have a nice group of clients.


----------



## Catzzy (Dec 7, 2011)

Just turned 55 a few weeks ago.


----------



## MLyle (May 15, 2011)

OK, I'll admit to 77 years, with my 78th next week! Knees are going bad, balance is poor, eyesight impaired; but thank heavens I can still knit and crochet!


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Going to be 69 in December and also married 49 yrs. God willing we'll both survive to see our 50th anniv next yr. Still don't believe it when we celebrate our kids birthdays (48, 39, 33 this year) when I don't feel or act as old as they do sometimes LOL. But must say that I give them some of the credit for still feeling so young as they were good kids and didn't give me too much to worry about. Happy Aging to One and All and lots more time for knitting, crafting etc.


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm a mere 67; my neighbor's 100 but, I guess that doesn't count! chuckle hmm...wonder if she knits or crochets?


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I am 67, and feel much younger. Must be the crochet i do keeping me young........!! 
Very sunny and hot in London town today..........!


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

oh ok ,lets see ..i had my 59th anniversary of my 21st birthday back in november :lol: :roll:


----------



## babci911 (Dec 2, 2011)

I will be 82 on 9/11/2012 and have been knitting since age 10. Still am active in making scarves, hats, sweaters, afghans, etc. for family, friends, homeless and babies. Last Christmas I made almost 100 roses for the ladies in a local nursing home and flag pins with/red, white, blue ribbon. The latter was done in the name of my Church ladies group, although I made all the roses. Love knitting - it has been my therapy all these years. Enjoy this simple pleasure as long as you can.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, I know I'm not the oldest. Just entering my third year at 59.


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm 58 yrs old. 
But my grandmother who crochets will be 97 come 6/5. She does not have a computer, so I read these posts to her. She told me to add her into the post.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Happy B-day, Gramdmom! Good for you! Guess I'm NOT the oldest knitter & crocheter after all!


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

The winning KP members seem to be Gandy at 92, Tielma at nearly 91, and Beechwood at 90, well done.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Pleclerrc, 

Hope you are tracking this thread, and let us know the oldest knitter. I'm a young one...18...Been knitting since about 5.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm 58 years young.


----------



## justbngee (Mar 26, 2011)

I am 60, will be 61 in August. Never been one to keep my age a secret. The way I look at it, I am glad that God has granted me another year of life.


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

God bless the elderly who continue to help others with their crafts.


----------



## franmorehead (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG. Am I gonna take the prize at 80 ????


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm 68. My dad is 97 but he doesn't knit.


----------



## ShamelessKnitwit (Mar 16, 2012)

Iam 57


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

suewynn said:


> The winning KP members seem to be Gandy at 92, Tielma at nearly 91, and Beechwood at 90, well done.


Way back about 25-30 pages there is a lady that is one year older than Gandy


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Gmaj said:


> 77 today


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## felix (Jul 13, 2011)

i am 83. just completed my 10th throw/afgan to donate to a hospital nereby.


----------



## snowbird29 (Mar 18, 2012)

I am 80, but only 20 leap years..lol


----------



## franmorehead (Feb 25, 2011)

YEA FOR 20


----------



## sg80329 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am 72 year young, but who's counting?


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

kjchamberlain1 said:


> I'm 58 yrs old.
> But my grandmother who crochets will be 97 come 6/5. She does not have a computer, so I read these posts to her. She told me to add her into the post.


i think grand mother is the winner @97


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

lol! I don't go that far, figured when I hit 50 I'd go in reverse. My face does not agree.



btibbs70 said:


> I will never be older than 9. Each year I add the digits in my age until I get to a single digit.
> This year I'm going to be 6


----------



## cpn321 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am 78 and have been knitting for about 48 years and crocheting for about 40 years. I have a friend who is 97 and learned how to crochet when she was about 8 years old. She is still willing to learn how to crochet new projects, which I am teaching her when she sees my projects. She said she doesn't know what she would do in her spare time if she did not crochet. She makes afghans, joined a crafts group, of which I am a member, and asked me if she could make afghans and lapghans for Hospice when she saw me making them. When she sees people in our crafts group crocheting items, she is willing to learn how to also. She is a good role model for me and others in our group.


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

only 78, but I started young


----------



## D-Day (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm a wee 48 and have been knitting steady for 6 yrs.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm 68. Or is that - 14? Does that mean I'm 5?? Whatever!
I've been married for almost 48 years (Sept.)
I have thoroughly enjoyed reading all of these posts, and, yes, I DID read them all.
Congratulations to all of us and let's keep enjoying our commom, ageless bond.
   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm 1...(64=6+4=10=1+0=1) LOL...Just turned 64 the 7th of April


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

-knitter said:


> Gmaj said:
> 
> 
> > 77 today
> ...


Happy birthday.. I am "midlle-aged" only 53..


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm a 63 year old teen-ager. lol


----------



## lhharris (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm 59 and so glad to be a part of all the great people of the KP forum. Happy birthday to all with past birthdays and upcoming birthdays.


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Does it have to be chronological age or what you feel inside?


----------



## Firecracker38 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have been doing some type of needlework since I was age 7 and am now 74. I love to do all types, but really like knitting & crocheting the best. I am always working on some sort of charity project, and have just completed making 57 caps for the NICU at our local children's hospital.


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm only 58 until Aug. Have no problem telling people that either.


----------



## Rozelle12 (May 3, 2012)

I'll up the ante - I'm 82 and enjoy every day.


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

I will be 73 on June 4. I have been knitting since 1963. I love to knit, MORE THAN ANYTHING ELSE. I teach knitting also. I am from West Virginia thanks ann


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll be 72 in August

Vickey S.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Only 63 here so I don't win any prizes either


----------



## Tiamaria (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll be 82 my next birthday and still going strong. I have to have something to do with my hands while watching TV etc. I also do loom knitting making hats for our neelework group at church. These hats are donated to the Navajo Reservatiion, Guatemala and to local children in need. Last year we contributed over 200 to these worthwhile charities. I am also an avid quilter. My current knitting project is fingerless gloves using 4-ply yarn.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

62 years young. Married for 40

Happy Birthday GMAJ


----------



## Georgiesmom (May 15, 2012)

My birth certificate says I'm 74, but anyone who knows me is aware I'm the world's oldest teenager


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I proud to say I am 70.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

purplemamajj said:


> Does it have to be chronological age or what you feel inside?


If I give my age of what I FEEL INSIDE, I would probably be in my 90's. But I am actually only 54 until this December anyway. I have had more than my share of physical abuses as to why I FEEL so old.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm middle age at 68.


----------



## animal lover (May 3, 2012)

Hi, I'm Sue (animal lover) I'm going to be 63 in June although I feel like I'm in my 30's


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

77 and loving it.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

AvonelleRed said:


> I will be 45 on September 18, so I guess I don't qualify as oldest.


I share the day with you nut I'm 57 going on 180 today!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

66 here, for a few more months.


----------



## animal lover (May 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your abuse. I sure hope you got out of that situation!


----------



## toughgranny (Nov 20, 2011)

I will be 80 tomorrow ( may 24 1932 )
Glad to get here. My aunt lived to be 105. great uncle - 104. So I have a good chance of living for a few years more.


----------



## Snooper's Ma (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm a mere 83 so I guess I'm one of the "more mature" gals.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I will be 70. Finally when my son was becoming as old as I was I had to change my story.


----------



## gmasiddy (Dec 22, 2011)

Shirley,

I am only 72 but so much of what you described is so familiar. I think because I grew up with old people all around. During the war, our family all came home. My Mother, brother and I lived on the 3rd floor. Auntie (Uncle overseas) , cousin, and greatgrandmother lived on 2nd floor, and Nana Grampa, and Grand Aunt lived on first. There was always someone to read to us, so we all read by 4. And the poetry! I still remember all of Barbara Fritchie and My Captain, my captain. Old Mrs Dunlevy up the street would tell me about the civil war, and lent us her old clothes when our church put on an 1890's melodrama. 

We had the drugstore cowboys with their slicked back hair, but that was the height of wickedness back in that time of innocence. By the time my older brother was in high school, alcohol and smoking were catching on. Sex didn't come up until I was n College. My goodness, the grand kids have so much more to cope with nowadays.


----------



## azsgram3 (Feb 2, 2011)

79, I will be 80 in December. 1932 was a good year.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I just had a birthday---81 yrs. but don't feel it! Learned to knit when I was 13 yrs.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Ummmmmmmmm is that chronologically or mentally? 
I am old enough to know better and young enough not to do it!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

70+ LOL All kinds of needlework - sew, crochet, knit, cross stitch, counted cross stitch, embroidery, Swedish embroidery, plastic canvas, some beading, etc. etc etc.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

ruthe said:


> I'm 85 and still knitting. I knit baby sweaters, caps, and bootees for Bundles of Love. I have made almost 100 sets the last year. I used to crochet, but it bothers my wrist now, so I just knit.


That is amazing Ruth and so very generous. 100 sets! You must be such a fast knitter.


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Byrdgal said:


> I just had a birthday---81 yrs. but don't feel it! Learned to knit when I was 13 yrs.


Wow. Is that you in the picture (avatar). 81yrs old.......I can't believe it. You look amazing. 
Best wishes and happy knitting
HazelJay50


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

I will be 75 in December, my mind thinks I am still about 50, but sometimes my body feels like it is 90. I hate it when I can't do things like I used to, but I am knitting more now than ever, even counting baby clothes for my daughter and grandchildren. Heres to Chinese Crested dogs who need sweaters for chilly weather as the sweaters are aimed mainly for them, and I have family and friends who all own this breed of dog.


----------



## violinistPat (May 24, 2012)

I am 81 and became a knitter in 6th grade...1944. The best thing about knitting is that age doesn't matter. Some of my knitting pals are younger than my grandchildren, but we are all peers when we are knitting together!


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

well I am 49 will be 50 in Jan 2013 I know still a young-an


----------



## MEMAW77 (Apr 30, 2012)

My user name says it all for me. I am Memaw 77. Even I am astonished at my age. ha As the old saying goes, "too soon old, too late smart." I have been a knitter since I married at 19. Crocheter since 12. Love them both. Sometimes, I love knitting best - other times, I love crochet best.


----------



## Kaywash (May 24, 2012)

If you are only 9 by adding digits, I am 16 by adding 2 digits!! Yes I am 88years young. I knit, crochet and sew plus machine embroidery.


----------



## quiltedbirds (Nov 11, 2011)

Pleclerrc said:


> So who's the oldest knitter/crocheter on this forum? I'm chiming in at the young age of 70. Bet there are many knitters much older than me on this forum. Wonder if anyone is 100+ years of age and still knitting and sharing their wealth of knitting knowledge with us. If so, Thank You. Ages please?? You. Patricia


I'm 68 and my mother who is 89 has just taken up knitting again. Knitting has helped me recover movement in my arm after another stroke. It takes me a lot longer than it used to but I get there in the end!
Patricia - West Yorkshire


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

MeMaw: You sound like me. I learned to crochet when I was about 8. I learned on crochet thread. When they started crocheting w/ yarns I really thot that was something. Then at about 17 I got a book and taught myself to knit. 
I thought knitting was the only thing until I came across a crochet pattern I liked so I changed and crocheted it. I thot. then I loved to crochet best and didn't think I'd want to knit again. Then the same thing happend with knitting and I'd think no more crocheting. 
Now I just do one for awhile and then the other. I like them both about the same now.


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> I'm interested in how many young knitters we have.


I'd like knowing how many knitters have only been knitting a short time, so I don't feel alone. I'm 62, and have been knitting about 9 years.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I've been knitting for about 45 years! Ahhhhh, kind of? I started knitting when I was in my 20's. Then I got caught up in teaching, raising kids, soccer, dance lessons, home based Hawaii travel business, etc. Returned to knitting about 5 years ago when life settled down a wee bit.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm not very experienced .. think I only knit an afghan in my early 20s and then did not knit again until a few months ago. Maybe I was being too ambitious but I'm currently knitting a baby dress for my one-year old granddaughter. It's been a frustrating journey!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

grammasam said:


> MaryMargaret said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested in how many young knitters we have.
> ...


I am 77+ and started Knitting in Oct. 2011, 
(again after a 45 year rest) - I taught myself how to knit from a book back in 1963, never did do very well & I was very slow.... I've crocheted for about 65+ years - My Grandmother taught me when I was about 9-10 years..... I did NOT use a pattern.... she just showed me the stitches & then gave me hankies & pillow cases to trim in the stitches of my choice........


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

quiltedbirds said:


> Pleclerrc said:
> 
> 
> > So who's the oldest knitter/crocheter on this forum? I'm chiming in at the young age of 70. Bet there are many knitters much older than me on this forum. Wonder if anyone is 100+ years of age and still knitting and sharing their wealth of knitting knowledge with us. If so, Thank You. Ages please?? You. Patricia
> ...


Goog for you, Patricia! Remember that knitting is not a speed contest!  
Patty


----------



## Marlynrt (Jan 25, 2011)

I am 79 and will be 80 in Dec. I knit every day.
Marlyn


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Maywalk said:


> I am 82 and been knitting from the WW2 years when I was knitting balaclavas for the troops. My knitting got put on hold when I put my WW2 Website up and started having the TV and Radio contacting me for my evacuee story because I went all through the London Blitz and was bombed out twice plus being machine gunned twice.
> My website has now had over 16,000 visitors see here.......
> 
> http://www.memorylanehf.oddquine.co.uk/
> ...


Maywalk, I just want to tell you what a beautiful site that you have created. I have only just started to read it and already have tears in my eyes.

Debbie


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday to all who are celebrating!! What a question and lots of fun--I'm 81 and can relate to every thing Designer1234 posted--couldn't have said it better--During the Depression years my mother knitted skirts-attached to slip tops--and pullovers and we felt well dressed going to school. Owned a LYS and knit all the time.


----------



## notwen (May 22, 2012)

I only started knitting last year (2011) not very good at it but enjoy knitting scarves. Have just started a cardigan for my grandson, looks a bit weird so hope it all makes up okay.


----------



## girlsknit (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll be 78 in Oct. currently dealing with shingles and not happy 
My knitting basket is not calling my name


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Ouch! Shingles is a horrid condition! Hope it goes away quickly!!!!


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

I am 67 and my mother is 90+ and she knits and crochets both. Does real fine doilies and tablecloths.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Gmaj said:


> 77 today


Happy Birthday!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so impressed with all of you fine ladies who grew up before the age of compurers and taught yourselves and are now part of this community. You inspire me with your spirit of adventure and your curiosity! I just turned 51 - my grandmother lived to 106 and a half (she made us say that!). She was an avid knitter until her eyesight went around 100. We lived in different states so she wasn't there to teach me. I crocheted from the time I was a kid and always wanted to know and finally taught myself in the last 5 years or so.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Just a "child" at 65


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi, I am a retired RN, so I know how painful shingles can be! Maybe knitting or crocheting will help take your mind off of your pain & discomfort...& your doctor can give you a mild dose of pain med. to help ease things. Be brave & continue to knit and/or crochet. It will help take your mind off the bad things right now. Good luck!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah for Patty! Keep up the good work...


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

The photo is me with one of my great grandaughters----fairly recent. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm 78 and knitting more than ever but if you win the oldest knitter you also deserve a prize for being on the computer.


----------



## ver2car (May 10, 2011)

couldn't have said it better!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Grannybear said:


> Going to be 69 in December and also married 49 yrs. God willing we'll both survive to see our 50th anniv next yr. Still don't believe it when we celebrate our kids birthdays (48, 39, 33 this year) when I don't feel or act as old as they do sometimes LOL. But must say that I give them some of the credit for still feeling so young as they were good kids and didn't give me too much to worry about. Happy Aging to One and All and lots more time for knitting, crafting etc.


My avatar is a picture of our 50th. I'm hoping to wear the same outfit on my 60th. If I last that long!! Or even if hubs can stand me that long lol. My babies are 52, 49, 35 and 32. Terrific kids.


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

I really agree!!!


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am 81 in August -- never worried about my age - still don't. I am just fortunate to have reasonable health, my husband of 57 years and my art and knitting - crochet. Who can ask for more than that at 81? Shirley


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Gosh, we'll be married 63 yrs. in August! Have four daughters (61, 57, 53, 50 yrs.)ten grandchildren and fourteen greats!!! I thank the Lord for walking, able to do own housework, etc., cooking and ever present knitting, crocheting, quilting sometimes, have done a lot of needlepoint,embroidery over the years. Have to be doing something and not sitting idle.


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

ain't it the truth!!! I'm 75 married to the same great guy for 56 years and love him and my knitting, crocheting and all kinds of needlework. I also do a lot of woodworking and tole painting. See,,, a number does not mean a thing. keep on keeping on!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, I forgot tole painting!!! I did a lot of that for a few years!


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Byrdgal said:


> Gosh, we'll be married 63 yrs. in August! Have four daughters (61, 57, 53, 50 yrs.)ten grandchildren and fourteen greats!!! I thank the Lord for walking, able to do own housework, etc., cooking and ever present knitting, crocheting, quilting sometimes, have done a lot of needlepoint,embroidery over the years. Have to be doing something and not sitting idle.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I sure hope I'll be like that .. some days it doesn't seem possible!


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah I'm hooked on that too... no pun intended,, ( oh yes there was LOL) I really have a lot of fun with it too.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday!! Hope you're having a great day, tough granny!!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

You can do it!!! I have my days now and then!!!


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Had no idea you were all such babies! I'm 82 - I have just picked up my knitting needles after a long vacation of 61 years. We were allowed to knit in class at college--they thought we were knitting for the war effort! Some of us were---
A lot of it is coming back to me - mostly making baby hats for the hospital.
But I love seeing the beautiful things you all make.
I finally made a cupcake the other day--my granddaughter thinks it is the Hope diamond!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, I will be 83, God willing, this July. Hard to believe that the years passed so quickly. Lots of good memories, some not so good, but they were all valuable. I came to knitting, and other handwork when I had to quit smoking. It has become the most therapeutic activity for me, to stay calm in most situations that could be stressful.. And has been a productive activity, I am grateful for it as well as other kinds of hand work. 
I will make a pretty smocked night gown for a gift some time this summer and finish a quilt for a couple of my former students, by August. Thanks for asking. 


Pleclerrc said:


> So who's the oldest knitter/crocheter on this forum? I'm chiming in at the young age of 70. Bet there are many knitters much older than me on this forum. Wonder if anyone is 100+ years of age and still knitting and sharing their wealth of knitting knowledge with us. If so, Thank You. Ages please?? You. Patricia


----------



## Camus (Apr 25, 2011)

I am 83 years young, live in Argyll, Scotland with my husband who is 87 and I'm still knitting. I also used to do machine knitting but nowadays I find that handknitting is more relaxing now that my eyesight is not as good as it used to be. I love reading everyone's input to the Forum.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I truly enjoy reading ALL the life experiences from our Ladies and Men who have such VAST life experiences. They are true treasures of life.


----------



## Jane Walker (Jan 26, 2011)

Was 80 in February.


----------



## Miminancy (May 18, 2012)

in my knitting ministry group, the Heartmenders, at our church, our oldest knitter is 94 and our youngest is 11. I fint somewhere in the middle at 70 come this September...Nancy Lingerfelt Newport TN


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

Pleclerrc said:


> So who's the oldest knitter/crocheter on this forum? I'm chiming in at the young age of 70. Bet there are many knitters much older than me on this forum. Wonder if anyone is 100+ years of age and still knitting and sharing their wealth of knitting knowledge with us. If so, Thank You. Ages please?? You. Patricia


At 57 I don't qualify, but my true claim to fame is number of Children. They all got knit or crocheted afghans. (10 and 8 grands)


----------



## Nippy1154 (Apr 20, 2012)

89 in sept and learning every day. Learned to crochet at 17 and knitting at 70. Love this kp.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have been knitting for 49 years but not consistently.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

I am 53, but have been knitting since I was 9 years old and that make it 44 years worth of knitting!!!


----------



## Doxie Mama (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm 74, but if I have to use up all my yarn before I exit, I should still be going strong at 100.


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm a renewed knitter this year, 69. After nearly dying last year from effects of breast cancer radiation, I really look at life differently, more reverently, and enthusiactically. Finding KP has been a very significant positive addition to my life. Thanks gals!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

grammaollie said:


> I'm a renewed knitter this year, 69. After nearly dying last year from effects of breast cancer radiation, I really look at life differently, more reverently, and enthusiactically. Finding KP has been a very significant positive addition to my life. Thanks gals!


God speed on your continued recovery. What a lovely thought that we on here have helped you through it. Everybody is so kind and caring. Triciax


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

My friend Cecilia, who taught me how to knit at age 10, is still knitting. She has done a cap last year but now sticks to wash clothes to keep her busy and mind alert. She turned 105 last November 2nd.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Kathleen, your friend wins the prize! Age 105 & still knitting. how wonderful, I hope if I live that long, I, too, will still beknitting & crocheting! Congratulations to Cecilia! Keep on knitting, girl!


----------



## goodweh (Dec 4, 2011)

My grandmother shares my page.. she is 95 and still actively knitting.. just wanted to share.. she doesn't have her own page as she does not use a computer..


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

amazing


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

Re my 105 year old knitting friend....

I forgot to mention that several months ago she pulled out a knitted 2 piece dress she made back in the 1950's. She had done it on either 0 or 1 size needles. Absolute gorgeous. I put it on (with a few grunts) and we took a picture. She was so pleased that she gave it to me. Guess I'll have to find a '50's party to go to ! It had button holes as well. I admire anyone who takes on a dress.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

It is an absolute fact that knitting extends your life expectancy. I am 84 and counting. My darling 24yrold granddaughter just gave very premature birth to our first great granddaughter. She was born 3 1/2 weeks ago, weighing 1# 2oz. She has fought off 2 separate infections. Being a complete optimist, I am knitting layette items, crocheting booties, and sewing quilts and receiving blankets, a prayer constantly in my heart that she will survive. She is receiving the best of medical care in an excellent NICU. I don't know how long I will be around, but I sure hope it's awhile!


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm a single parent to a six year old at the moment, and homeschooling her. She thinks I'm 9, because she tells everyone all our business -- but I have a daughter who's 53.


----------



## Miminancy (May 18, 2012)

I agree about the yarn stash...I will have to knit night and day til age 100+ to use all my yarn!


----------



## gwynnethludlow (Sep 22, 2011)

90 and still knitting, crocheting, needlepointing and designing.... love it all!


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

CaroleJS said:


> I truly enjoy reading ALL the life experiences from our Ladies and Men who have such VAST life experiences. They are true treasures of life.


This subject has been most interesting! I haven't seen so many comments one one subject! CaroleJS has said it best. I love to read about all of you knitters/crocheters on KP. This forum is truly a knitting paradise.


----------



## animal lover (May 3, 2012)

God bless your friend. Knitting is probably helping her stay alive. Amazing!!! sue


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

My daughter (36) has 4 children and home schools them. My limited knitting ability was able to teach her to knit, and now she is way beyond me in talent and ability. She says her knitting is what gets her through some days. It is portable, and she always has a project with her, in her car, etc. It gives her an outlet for creativity, and gives her a great sense of accomplishment when she gives gifts to others or can make things for herself and her family.


----------



## broad75 (May 25, 2012)

I am 75 and having been doing all kinds of crafts since I taught myself to knit and crochet in 1958 during a snow storm.


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

god bless your friend.my grandmother knitted until she was 98.her hands got so deformed that she couldn't hold the needdles. we had curtains that she made[ we really were lace curtain irish] it is wonderful that can enjoy each others stories. happy knitting and thank the veterans that made it all possible that we have a free country


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

goodweh said:


> My grandmother shares my page.. she is 95 and still actively knitting.. just wanted to share.. she doesn't have her own page as she does not use a computer..


Hi [goodweh] & Welcome to both you & your Grandmother.......
I am 77+ and just re-learned knitting in Sept.2011, I have been Crocheting since I was 9-10 years old (grandma taught me how to trim hankies & pillow cases)....... I am the eldest of 12 children, so Mom really never had any time to crochet or Knit when I was young, but she started crocheting when she was about 60 and is still doing what they are now calling 'Knooking', It used to be called 'Tunision or Afghan Stitch'. She has made many, many Afghans, both double bed size and baby size.... She also made 19 lacy Bed Dolls for all of Her Grand-daughters about 10 years ago...She is 96 & still going strong....
My eldest daughter & her daughter both Knit also........
CBCarol :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

NipomoNan....I finally had a chance to go back and read all the posts I've missed.
I am praying for your little one. It is such a blessing what medical history there is out there today.
I always think somewhere there is a new life as an old one passes. My soon to be 84 year old brother had a massive stroke the 21st. there hasn't been ang change good or bad since. Drs. told the family it's really been to long now and if he should wake up or respond now he wouldn't have any quality of life. Drs' said last night he wants the family to consider taking him off of life support, today. It is so hard.
I came on my computer this morning and found your post about your tiny G baby. It lifted my spirits and I thot. Gods way...one life to live as one life dies. God bless you, your family and your tiny bundle.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

prayers for you yourkie, its tough letting go but put it in GODS hands

nipomonan, prayers for your little one, Gods got a plan for her, we don't always understand but its ok because HE knows whats best,

i've been both of your places, so i do understand ((((hugs))))


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

WOW! Amazing!!


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

You have this great=grannie's prayers to. It really brings the family together when you are single minded in prayer. Keep knitting..she's wear them. I have seen many miracles in this area.


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

Yorkie1: God bless you and your family in this most difficult time. It's so hard to say goodbye to a loved one!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

kathleenknits said:


> My friend Cecilia, who taught me how to knit at age 10, is still knitting. She has done a cap last year but now sticks to wash clothes to keep her busy and mind alert. She turned 105 last November 2nd.


How wonderful. I was guest at my friends party, she was 100, and was born the day the Titanic sank. There was also another resident who will be 100 in July. Amazing to find 2 who have reached a century in a unit with about 25 people.


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

Have been crocheting and knitting since I was 20, and soon I will be 70.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

My brother is gone! They took him off of life support and 13 min. later he passed. I know he's in a better place now and all my prayers are with the tiny little premie who is fighting for her life. Yorkie1


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, Yorkie--i'm sorry to hear about your brother and will send prayers for the wee one!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Dear Yorkie1, My sympathies to you & your family. It's never easy to lose a loved one - we all know that, & it hurts. Give it time & one day you will find yourself laughing again. Keep on knitting and/orcrocheting. That will help. Stay in touch with all of us here on KP. God bless you & your family. 
Judy C.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> My brother is gone! They took him off of life support and 13 min. later he passed. I know he's in a better place now and all my prayers are with the tiny little premie who is fighting for her life. Yorkie1


Oh, Yorkie---I'm so sorry. U and yr family will be in my thoughts and prayers. {^|^}


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> My brother is gone! They took him off of life support and 13 min. later he passed. I know he's in a better place now and all my prayers are with the tiny little premie who is fighting for her life. Yorkie1


Prayers to you, yorkie, and for the little one.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

So very sorry. Prayers are you all.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry, with and for you all.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

Prayers for you and your family Yorkie. Also the little one.


----------



## Juneh (Mar 15, 2011)

Prayers to you for your brother and for the baby. My son who is now 48 was 2lbs and 10oz. when he was born. I lostmy oldest son to ALS six years ago. It was so hard when they took him off the respirator. Only prayer and that he asked me to keep laughing and loving kept me going. You never get over it but it gets better except on birthdays or such. God bless you at this time . You are in our thoughts.


----------



## Eva Hulse (Jun 7, 2011)

Iam 83 and Knit and crichet, Belong to a group who do charity
knitting. I also help with some the problems younger people have in the group. Eva


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

My birthday is September 18 th as well and I will be 62 this year.


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

I just celebrated the 20 anniversary of my 33 birthday.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

So sorry about your brother. It's always hard to lose someone you love. God bless you and the little preemie.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm a mear 73 yr old knitter, soon to turn 74 in July.


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Four months until 80 and still clicking away.


----------



## quiltedbirds (Nov 11, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> My brother is gone! They took him off of life support and 13 min. later he passed. I know he's in a better place now and all my prayers are with the tiny little premie who is fighting for her life. Yorkie1


My deepest sympathy on your loss. It's hard to say goodbye I know. You will be in my thoughts.
Patricia


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm a just a mear child at 77 and still going strong...


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Love your website that has great memories. Patricia


----------



## bevlor (Oct 2, 2011)

Pretty cat. I have one who looks just like him/her.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm turning 71 in a few days and thankful for every minute of those years.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

jdb said:


> I'm a just a mear child at 77 and still going strong...


We all agree with your sentiments JDB. There's a lot more fire in you kidoo. Patricia


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

eveningstar said:


> Four months until 80 and still clicking away.


Keep on clicking (those needles) Eveningstar. Patricia


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Eva Hulse said:


> Iam 83 and Knit and crichet, Belong to a group who do charity
> knitting. I also help with some the problems younger people have in the group. Eva


Eva, we need your help and envy your expertise. Thanks for those tips and advice from all knitters. Charity knitting? We are still learning from you. Thanks for your giving heart. Patricia


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Dear,dear, Yorkie...thank you for your inspirational words. Our baby Lexi is suddenly free of infection and gaining weight, could it be......? Will keep you all posted. Thank all of you who sent warming words of caring.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

So glad to hear from you, NipomoNan.. It has really lifted my spirits to hear the good news. The prayers will still be comong for that tiny little bundle.


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

hi yorkie sorry to hear about your brother we have prayed for you .thank god the little oe is doing better,we will keep up the prayers


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

62 young years here


----------



## robintheknitter (Feb 16, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Well I have gone from catching bullfrogs to playing leapfrog to now just plain frogging! croak is a familiar word in my knitting basket!!!


Gotta love it :lol:


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

70 and counting backwards.


----------



## ryansgrammy (Mar 12, 2012)

only 67, soon to be68 and still knitting!


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

56 in July!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

HUMMM, I'm 70 also, thinking I really like your counting backwards! I'm gonna join your club! :O)


----------



## susan2332 (Mar 18, 2012)

I really liked your reply about knitting extending life!


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

55 here! It sure is an interesting group of people here!


----------



## dixiegran (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm 80 now and knitting more than I did when I was younger.
dixiegran


----------



## Lactknitter (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm 61 and happy to be counting although my brain says I'm still a kid of maybe 30. I have a friend who is 82 and still knitting up a storm.


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Well I am 71 and my B-day is next month. This is really interesting to read about all you lovely ladies out there in the knitting and crocheting world. We need to keep up the good work and pass it on to as many as we can. Rene


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

82 and still knitting but mostly socks. Joan 8060


----------



## laskalady (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks as though knitting is the habit of choice of the Baby Boomers. I am 65 :thumbup:


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

So far, I am the oldest duck in the pond! I am 78 (& 1/2), I/ve been knitting since I was a young teen. In Jr. High we started a knitting group as a weekly activity. I'v been knitting, crocheting ever since. Even went through a "sewing" period. Made my husband a lined sports jacket (Never again on that one!). I would love to learn how to quilt. Any quilters out there that would like to teach? Enjoy KP. Keep up the good work, all knitters & crochers! Stay in touch...Judy C.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Sorry, your'er a teen. There was one person at 87 and maybe there were others. The 87 was in an early post

I am 65


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

compared to 87, I am just middleaged, & you, age 65, are just a kid!!!! Actually, I don't feel nearly as old as I really am! Close friends tell me I don't look my age, guess that's why they are good friends.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

There is a lady here where I live that's 94 yrs young and knits baby hats for the hospital.Bless her she knits every day.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

crafty19391 said:


> There is a lady here where I live that's 94 yrs young and knits baby hats for the hospital.Bless her she knits every day.


My Mom crochets every day...... she was 96 on Feb. 12, 2012....
She does NOT knit but she does Beautiful crochet Bed-Dolls & makes lots of Afghans & Baby Blankets with what is known as an Afghan Stitch.... a long crochet hook.....


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

WOW, I hope I will still be able to knit or crochet or both by the time I reach your mom's age. I'm 78 now so have some years to go.


----------



## LalaOK (Jun 18, 2012)

I am 48 but still feel like I am in my 20's!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

That's why she is A&A (awake & alert) at her age. We've got to keep busy as we age or the brain goes...my 2 grandsons think I'm a bit whacky but we all laugh alot!!!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> WOW, I hope I will still be able to knit or crochet or both by the time I reach your mom's age. I'm 78 now so have some years to go.


She's my Mom, and I feel the way you do ----- I'll be 78 in October & some days I wish I could keep up with her........


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

jconard said:


> That's why she is A&A (awake & alert) at her age. We've got to keep busy as we age or the brain goes...my 2 grandsons think I'm a bit whacky but we all laugh alot!!!


 :lol: My grandkids feel the same way about me; I'm 68. I only hope I can still do my K/C at 96, but I really don't expect to live that long.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: My grandkids feel the same way about me; I'm 68. I only hope I can still do my K/C at 96, but I really don't expect to live that long. [/quote]

WHY NOT ???? Give it a SHOT !!!!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> :lol: My grandkids feel the same way about me; I'm 68. I only hope I can still do my K/C at 96, but I really don't expect to live that long.


WHY NOT ???? Give it a SHOT !!!![/quote]

LOL!!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes...why not??? Take care of yourself & live long enough to see those grandkids grow up, graduate college, get married, have babies, etc, etc!!! I do not plan on going anytime soon! My grandsons are 18 &14... The 18 year old just graduated high school. I plan on seeing him graduate college, as well as watching the younger one grow up! Stay well!!!

Judy C.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Me, too! Judy


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

I wish, when we reply to a message, it could go with the original statement, instead it goes to the bottom of the list & then sounds a little off the wall!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

I wish, when we reply to a message, it could go with the original statement, instead it goes to the bottom of the list & then sounds a little off the wall!


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

jconard said:


> I wish, when we reply to a message, it could go with the original statement, instead it goes to the bottom of the list & then sounds a little off the wall!


You can. Use the quote reply button. You can add your comment at the end of the original message.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Same here. I hate it when I don't know what the heck is going on. I've even tried going back through the pages and most times it still doesn't help. :-(


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

jconard said:


> I wish, when we reply to a message, it could go with the original statement, instead it goes to the bottom of the list & then sounds a little off the wall!


That is exactly why I usually attach "quote reply".....
CBCarol LOL :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you, I would never have thought of that! Well, I should have used it to answer you there instead of here...next time!!!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> jconard said:
> 
> 
> > I wish, when we reply to a message, it could go with the original statement, instead it goes to the bottom of the list & then sounds a little off the wall!
> ...


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

jconard said:


> Thank you, I would never have thought of that! Well, I should have used it to answer you there instead of here...next time!!!


Jconard,

What you have to do is: instead of clicking on "reply" - 
click on "quote reply" ...... and then with your answer, the question that you are responding to will also be printed......
It shows up on the same page that it does if you only click on "reply"...... so it will not matter that it shows up several answers later....... CBCarol


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you , Carol, I learn something new on this computer all the time! The computer is not something I've been using since I was little girl, still a newbie here, altho' I've been using a computer for many years. But at least I can type, the kids today don't type, they hunt & peck with 2 index fingers!


----------



## bevlor (Oct 2, 2011)

jconard said:


> Thank you , Carol, I learn something new on this computer all the time! The computer is not something I've been using since I was little girl, still a newbie here, altho' I've been using a computer for many years. But at least I can type, the kids today don't type, they hunt & peck with 2 index fingers!


I am glad to hear there is still something we can do better than the kids. They all think they are so smart.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love this. My sentiments exactly. I'm 64.

I bet alot of people are thinking, "None of your business."



glnwhi said:


> I am 67 and dont mind who knows .....consider the alternative!


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

I'm responding to Shirley, way back on page 8! Loved reading your remembrances of the '40's...I grew up in California and it seems very much like your life in Alberta. I will be 85 in Sept. So was a teenager during WWII and well remember the "rats" and the pompadours. I was already knitting socks for my father for Christmas because he loved them. Knitting while we listened to the radio after finishing our homework was usual for my sister and I...we didn't go much because gasoline was quite severely rationed and we lived out in the country. Were those the good old days? Nancy l.


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

stopped counting at 21


----------



## bevlor (Oct 2, 2011)

NipomoNan said:


> I'm responding to Shirley, way back on page 8! Loved reading your remembrances of the '40's...I grew up in California and it seems very much like your life in Alberta. I will be 85 in Sept. So was a teenager during WWII and well remember the "rats" and the pompadours. I was already knitting socks for my father for Christmas because he loved them. Knitting while we listened to the radio after finishing our homework was usual for my sister and I...we didn't go much because gasoline was quite severely rationed and we lived out in the country. Were those the good old days? Nancy l.


I think we all learned to knit during those days. I remember the war vets on the street begging. Some maimed, some blind and some on crutches holding their tin cups. I think we were a kinder group then and cared about our neighbors.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm 72


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

I have been knitting for more years than some of you lovely ladies have been alive. 
I was taught at school at the age of 11 to knit balaclavas and mittens for the fighting forces during WW2. 
I cant knit anything too big now because of osteoporosis and I have just had a pacemaker put in at the age of 82. 
I stick to fairly simple things now such as this set below mainly for charity. 
I am also kept busy with my WW2 website that has had well over 16.000 visitors to it apart from the TV and Radio contacting me about it. I think I am extremely lucky to be here to still be able to knit albeit simpler patterns now after being bombed out twice and machine gunned twice during that dreadful war. 
If you are interested in those years or have a child who is studying WW2 this is my website.
http://www.memorylanehf.oddquine.co.uk/

This is the last set I knitted about a month ago before I had the pacemaker put in.


----------



## bevlor (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

jconard said:


> Thank you , Carol, I learn something new on this computer all the time! The computer is not something I've been using since I was little girl, still a newbie here, altho' I've been using a computer for many years. But at least I can type, the kids today don't type, they hunt & peck with 2 index fingers!


jconard.... I agree, I have NOT been using the computer since I was a little girl either.... Mostly, because -- NO-One ever heard of a computer then...... as I was born in 1934 & I am just six weeks shy of 78 years young....... My children are all in their 50's and work with computers all the time, but my grand-children, now that is a different story..... the older ones are good typists, while the younger ones hunt & peck.....
Have a Happy Labor Day weekend...... Weather is great..... :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bevlor (Oct 2, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> jconard said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you , Carol, I learn something new on this computer all the time! The computer is not something I've been using since I was little girl, still a newbie here, altho' I've been using a computer for many years. But at least I can type, the kids today don't type, they hunt & peck with 2 index fingers!
> ...


Typing was a skill taught before high school so we all learned to type but although my children are good typists, my grandchildren are not . They sure are good on the computer though. If I need help I just call one of them.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Maywalk said:


> I have been knitting for more years than some of you lovely ladies have been alive.
> I was taught at school at the age of 11 to knit balaclavas and mittens for the fighting forces during WW2.
> I cant knit anything too big now because of osteoporosis and I have just had a pacemaker put in at the age of 82.
> I stick to fairly simple things now such as this set below mainly for charity.
> ...


I DID go to your site --- it's absolutelly wonderfully amazing!!
God bless you!! :-o


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

Many thanks knitter.
Glad you enjoyed the website. :thumbup:


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

Pleclerrc said:


> So who's the oldest knitter/crocheter on this forum? I'm chiming in at the young age of 70. Bet there are many knitters much older than me on this forum. Wonder if anyone is 100+ years of age and still knitting and sharing their wealth of knitting knowledge with us. If so, Thank You. Ages please?? You. Patricia


I am just a teenager on this forum, 64 in 3 weeks. With MS/FM and advanced osteoporosis there are days I swear I am 150. My needles and threads along with the 3 little fur kids are my sanity in a whirlwind world.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

28th of August I celebrated the finishing up of 74 years. KP sent me a nice birthday wish. TY, KP.

Must finish a few baby gifts and, hopefully, other UFOs and WIPs.

When I look in the mirror I see my mom and wave to her. ;-)


----------



## Rozelle12 (May 3, 2012)

I just celebrated my 83rd birthday 8/29! Rozelle12


----------



## bevlor (Oct 2, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## rhyleysgranny (Sep 10, 2012)

A mere child at 60. I don't believe in maturity unless it's a decent red.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Rozelle12 said:


> I just celebrated my 83rd birthday 8/29! Rozelle12


I only hope I am still knitting when I get there.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm a baby at 28, but you can up that a year next week.


----------



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

I am almost 61, but whenever you ask any of my 4 kids [my son is almost 40!], the first number that comes to their minds is 45 !!! I must have done something really remarkable at that age. Wish I could remember.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

me to I like that method


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

55 yrs young here and crochet and now learning to knit


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> I am a mear child at 55 yrs of age. :wink:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

me too Mirl !!!


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

I am 75.


----------



## ahellerbee (Mar 16, 2011)

83 here and still knitting and crocheting.


----------



## robintheknitter (Feb 16, 2011)

❤❤❤
I love all knitters/crocheters. Your age is awesome; needlework of any kind makes the mind, heart and soul happy❣


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

None of your business!


----------



## daesy3 (Sep 20, 2013)

I am not the oldest-soon to be 88. I just finished knitting my first pair of socks toe-up-using Magic loop. Also knit many stocking caps, slippers, and baby caps. I crochet, as well as tat, all of which I taught myself from books,, but now learning new things on videos.
Posts from zonacolleen and designer 1234 brought back many memories.


----------



## astridJ (Mar 7, 2012)

I belong in the oldest group I think - I am 87. I live in Maryland now, but I lived many years in Massachusetts. I love to knit, but I decided recently that I am going to learn to crochet. I learned how to knit years ago, as did my mother, sister, and aunties, but my mother also crocheted beautiful tablecloths. I will add that I don't feel like I am 87 - is it possible that my math is wrong??? LOL.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

64 here, started knitting when I was 19?
At one of the knitting groups I belong to, there is a male knitter who will be 98 on march 1st. He is there almost every week, knitting away on charity items and adding to the conversation.


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you, Robin and I agree.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

75 year old body, but the mind is very young.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

How funny to read thru this post. I was one of the first to respond and I was 55. Now I'm 60!!!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

71 here was 67 when this post started my DGD says to reverse it so I am17.lol


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I feel like a baby at 73.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

I will be 87 in April. Probably near the oldest on here. I know I am not the oldest but close.


----------



## georgie133 (Mar 25, 2012)

I am 79 in September.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

daesy3 said:


> I am not the oldest-soon to be 88. I just finished knitting my first pair of socks toe-up-using Magic loop. Also knit many stocking caps, slippers, and baby caps. I crochet, as well as tat, all of which I taught myself from books,, but now learning new things on videos.
> Posts from zonacolleen and designer 1234 brought back many memories.


I wrote my age at the beginning of this topic and I am now 85, time goes by. I appreciate your kind words. I miss doing the workshops but they are all there for people to read. Just go to the workshop sectionand scroll down to the workshops that interest you. You can read them and use the information. They will be permanently on the section for KP members. There are over 65 of them covering all sorts of knitting and crochet classes.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

raeben23 said:


> I'm a baby, only 25! Hope to be knitting until I'm 100!


Welcome -- There are a lot of 'older knitters and you should see some of the work. this is a place where people help each other. I am proud of you for knitting and joining this group. I imagine if possible you will spend all your years here! So many wonderful people.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I posted in 2012 and here it is 2017. I am now 85 and still don't worry about it. I have kept busy my whole life and always had something I wanted to do. I enjoy KP and have many friends here I think (I hope). 

I posted some memories on page 8 if anyone is interested. I am sure many of those who grew up when I did had the same type of life I did in Calgary, Canada. Such a simple time. Life has changed so overwhelmingly for us that I doubt young people can even imagine it. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I posted in 2012 and here it is 2017. I am now 85 and still don't worry about it. I have kept busy my whole life and always had something I wanted to do. I enjoy KP and have many friends here I think (I hope).
> 
> I posted some memories on page 8 if anyone is interested. I am sure many of those who grew up when I did had the same type of life I did in Calgary, Canada. Such a simple time. Life has changed so overwhelmingly for us that I doubt young people can even imagine it. Shirley


I decided to repost my memories.

*********


zonacolleen said:


> I will be 87 in August. I grew up on a dairy farm and hand milked many cows so wasn't doing things like knitting, crochet, all that. My father came to Iowa in a covered wagon in 1872 and I am the youngest of seven (one brother still living). Plowing with a team of horses, herding cattle during the real Depression, mowing hay, plus many other duties on a farm gave me a real work ethic which has been very good to me.
> =========================================
> 
> Designer1234 here
> ...


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

I am 76 and made that bedspread shown 3 days ago for daughter back east. I Knit and sew also. I practice at drawing etc and am a writer with stories somewhere in here from some time back.


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't claim 100 but am 84 aand going strong. I love learning all the new knitting techniques. I love what the younger generation is dloing to our knitting.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm 83 but sure I'm not the oldest...


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

I haven't been on for several years. Was in the hospital for a month in 2016 for compressed fractures I my back. Didn't even want to knit for 4 or 5 months but have back at it since then. Mostly charity work. Now age 85. I'm trying to find the link that I once saw about a speed knitting that combines English with American. Has anyone seen it?


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I'll be 80 in August 2018. Who woulda' thunk it! Yea!

Still knitting and hope to get back to crochet to learn more stuff to do.

My concerns are fears of when no longer able to drive. <double gulp>


----------



## neen (Apr 17, 2011)

I admit to being 92: born September 15th, 1925. I was 4 when the Depression hit, and served in the Canadian WRENS in WW II. I'm still knitting because that stash is too stubborn to go away by itself.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Only 60 here.


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

Good going and thank you for your service. I'm only 85.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Pleclerrc said:


> So who's the oldest knitter/crocheter on this forum? I'm chiming in at the young age of 70. Bet there are many knitters much older than me on this forum. Wonder if anyone is 100+ years of age and still knitting and sharing their wealth of knitting knowledge with us. If so, Thank You. Ages please?? You. Patricia


None of your business!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

KitKat789 said:


> None of your business!


LOL ... sassy, eh!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

maudeham said:


> Good going and thank you for your service. I'm only 85.


Can you believe it? I know I'll not too far behind you and can't quite fathom my age.

Nothing hurts -- until I get up out of my recliner. ;-)


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

I'll soon be 91, and I just finished knitting a wedding shawl for my S. O.'s youngest grand child's bride.


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

Fabulous!!


----------



## deebee (Oct 12, 2012)

I turned 80 in January. I knit and crochet garments and rugs for homeless people, cam't sit without needles in my hand.


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

80 lover knitting and tatting


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

come to australia many a choice red here


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, I'm 76 years old and knit baby afghans for our local Air Force Base. We hear their planes overhead every day and I thank them for keeping us safe. After 9/11, when all planes in the U.S. were grounded, our skies were silent. The school I taught in was close to our very busy local airport and we heard planes coming and going all day long. One day, I was on playground duty (I'm a retired teacher) when the other teacher and I heard planes coming. Since we live fairly close to the U.S./Mexico border we were very worried! Had enemy planes managed to sneak in from Mexico? Were the 90 plus children in our care safer outside or back in their classrooms? Should we blow our whistles for the children to line up or would they be safer outside? About then, the planes were right overhead! We looked up and saw they were U.S. Air Force planes! We were so very relieved and happy to see that the children were safe! My way of saying "thank you for keeping us safe" is to knit baby afghans for the Air Force babies at the base! I now live close to that Air Force Base and love seeing and hearing the planes every day. We always know when a new crop of pilots has arrived for training. First we see and hear one plane flying overhead, then two, then three or more. That's when we know that group is ready to be assigned to various Air Forces Bases in the U.S. and overseas. I love seeing and hearing them! Each plane and pilot makes me feel safe! Several years ago, our base was on list to be closed. This whole area rose up and let the federal government know we truly appreciate each and every member here in our area. We called the local TV stations, were on the local news with signs not to close the base, called local politicians, etc. We are very thankful that "our" guys and women are still here!


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm thankful for their presence also.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I turned 65 last November; it’s up to me whether or not that’s old!


----------



## neen (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm 93 and still knitting.


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

Am sure there are many older knitters am a mere 80 and for sure I am still knitting and ordering wool from all over world with my greatgrandchildren count at 5 as well as some very loved little friends guess I will carry on because with crosswords and knitting it is my hope to spend much more time in doing so


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Sallyannie said:


> I'm 48, remember the song "late December back in '63, oh what a night? Thats's when i was born, late December back in '63.


That makes you 56!

My daughter was born then, and I'm 75 and will be 76 on August 16th.


----------



## deebee (Oct 12, 2012)

I am knitting and crotcheting for the needy every day I am 81 years young. Can't sit without a needle in my hands.


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

have many years tey judging by yarn purchased and am ayoung 82


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

It is none of your business how old anyone is.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

89 and counting! How did I get this old??????


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm 77 and loving life! I'm a mother of 2, grandmother 3, and great grandmother of 2!


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I am 69.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, I do admit that I am 80! I don't feel like it though. Does that count?


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

I have to also admit I am 80 and usually in good health but at the moment I have a yucky cold. No Covid symptons as of yet hoping never. Will keep a good. Heck on off tho.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry I meant a good check on it tho.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

It is none of your damn business how old anyone is.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

Well that was rude? 51 answers so I’m thinking you are the only one bothered by this?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

KitKat789 said:


> It is none of your damn business how old anyone is.


Bad hair day?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

noni said:


> Well that was rude? 51 answers so I'm thinking you are the only one bothered by this?


That is 51 pages, this is a old topic but I'm still fun to read.
67 here and still wondering how the back that happen!


----------



## Miminancy (May 18, 2012)

I am 78 next month and still knitting every day! Starting my Christmas knitting now.. Just finished this set as a baby shower present. Bernat's Softee Baby yarn in Pink Flannel. ended up making an earflap winter hat and two pairs of booties to add to these items. Pattern is Feather and Fan.


----------



## Miminancy (May 18, 2012)

Am also working on King size Ten Stitch blanket. Yarn is "
I Love This Yarn " from Hobby Lobby in 2 shades gray and cream.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

wordancer said:


> Bad hair day?


Maybe she is too old to have little fun.
I'm 59.

Went to look at her post and she is nothing but old crotchety one.


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have read every message on all of these pages and it had been pure enjoyment to me. I am a KP member myself and have been for several years. My age is 77 and I do have some health issues but I do my best to plug away and am thankful not to be in worse condition.
Thank you all for the enjoyment of all of your responses. They have brightened my day.❤
Sandyj1942


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

None of your damn business.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

KitKat789 said:


> None of your damn business.


Still at it?


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Bad hair day?


Hmmmm, maybe NO hair day, eh.

I called my hairstylist and the shop isn't open yet - and my last haircut was what I did the other day - and haven't seen her since January2020.

8-28-38 here in southern CA.

Thank you to the Administration for the best wishes!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm an adolescent at 66. Enjoying being able to knit more since just recently going into semi-retirement. Started crochet at around 6 being taught by my grandmother. Taught myself to knit at 10 when I received a "Teach Yourself to Knit" book for Christmas. Have sewed, crocheted or knitted for most of my life with knitting winning out for the last 10-15 years. Knit everyday and hope to enjoy it for many, many more years to come. Mr. Arthur Ritis has made it a bit more difficult but I asked him not to come by very often. Let's see if he listens. Think I will need to live to be at least 100 to use up my stash. Mom is 98 so with those genes, I may make it! 

Thanks to all of you that have responded and given us a glimpse into your history. So interesting to hear the stories from our elders. They have seen and lived through so much in their lifetimes, more so than any generation prior to them. Hopefully, others will keep this thread going.


----------



## denisejune (Dec 6, 2015)

I am 77 and have knitted since I was 5 years old.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Pleclerrc said:


> So who's the oldest knitter/crocheter on this forum? I'm chiming in at the young age of 70. Bet there are many knitters much older than me on this forum. Wonder if anyone is 100+ years of age and still knitting and sharing their wealth of knitting knowledge with us. If so, Thank You. Ages please?? You. Patricia


I am 74 years old


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

I will be 61 in October. So maybe I am still a "baby" knitter.


----------



## spa (Oct 27, 2013)

I am 84


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

I was interested to hear that you live in Cornwall, UK. I live in the USA and have had a penpal from Cornwall for 47 years. Her name is Margaret Menhinick. Do you know her?


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, I'm a little older than you, and still going strong with my knitting & crocheting!


----------



## spa (Oct 27, 2013)

You are all so young I 
am 85.


----------



## kateon (Jan 31, 2011)

Do I win a prize? I'm now (gulp) 87!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

KitKat789 said:


> It is none of your business how old anyone is.


It was a question and if a person doesn't want to answer they won't. Ok.


----------



## ellen_purls (Sep 20, 2016)

NipomoNan said:


> I'll soon be 91, and I just finished knitting a wedding shawl for my S. O.'s youngest grand child's bride.


Way to go NipomoNan!!!! Achievements on 3 counts here!

:sm01:


----------



## ellen_purls (Sep 20, 2016)

Designer1234 said:


> I wrote my age at the beginning of this topic and I am now 85, time goes by. I appreciate your kind words. I miss doing the workshops but they are all there for people to read. Just go to the workshop sectionand scroll down to the workshops that interest you. You can read them and use the information. They will be permanently on the section for KP members. There are over 65 of them covering all sorts of knitting and crochet classes.


I joined KP after the workshops so I missed the "real time" events, but I must say that I have learned so much from following the workshops - in particular the one about knitting the Baby Surprise Jacket - it was a real challenge for me, but I found your workshop and read every word and learned so much.

Thank you so very much for the effort you have put in to teach these skills, and thank you a million times for preserving them on KP!

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> I've had that song sung to me a few times too. I'm 48 too 25/12


My daughter was born then, too.

I'm 77 and will be 78 in August. I would imagine that there would be _somebody_ here older than me.


----------



## wendyann (Nov 27, 2012)

81--I knit, crochet and patchwork.


----------

